# Sticky  AEW General News, Tweets and Gossip part dos



## LifeInCattleClass

Thank you sir


----------



## Aedubya

Why a new thread?


----------



## La Parka

I heard some gossip that Kofi Kingston and Eddie Kingston are related


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Why a new thread?


the old one was freezing for some of us - it was either too heavy, or there was some dodgy javascript in some of the media shared or something


----------



## Prosper

part dos equis


----------



## Shaz Cena

La Parka said:


> I heard some gossip that Kofi Kingston and Eddie Kingston are related



I can see why. Eddie Kingston is before and Kofi Kingston is after. If there were stories of weight loss this is how I would picture it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Gotta start off with BTE


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Gotta start off with BTE


Don't really watch BTE anymore but seeing that thumbnail and watching some of this, it does make me think "why is 10 still in this group wearing that mask". I mean, I can answer my own question because I know both Brodie Lee and Brodie Jr mean a lot to him so I can see him happy being in that group.

But at the same time his career is never going to rise above where it is now in that group. Uno will be an occasional job guy. Same with Reynolds. Silver will get some shine here and there. And Anna will as well if she can continue to improve. 10 looks like a guy who might actually be something worthwhile but that will never happen as long as he's still in that group.


----------



## Aedubya

When are they gonna start promoting All Out? Only 8 weeks away

I assume its sold out as all they seem to be advertising is the Arthur Ashe show


----------



## 3venflow

Aedubya said:


> When are they gonna start promoting All Out? Only 8 weeks away
> 
> I assume its sold out as all they seem to be advertising is the Arthur Ashe show


Tickets not even on sale yet. Some people are confused about that. They're probably taking a sell out for granted with it being in Chicago, but they just did Forbidden Door there so who knows (especially if Punk isn't back - but if he is, tickets will fly for Mox vs. Punk).


----------



## ripcitydisciple

3venflow said:


> Tickets not even on sale yet. Some people are confused about that. They're probably taking a sell out for granted with it being in Chicago, but they just did Forbidden Door there so who knows (especially if Punk isn't back - but if he is, tickets will fly for Mox vs. Punk).


Tony S. mentioned an announcement being made for All Out during Fighter Fest on today's Control Center. Not sure of which week.


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> Tickets not even on sale yet. Some people are confused about that. They're probably taking a sell out for granted with it being in Chicago, but they just did Forbidden Door there so who knows (especially if Punk isn't back - but if he is, tickets will fly for Mox vs. Punk).





ripcitydisciple said:


> Tony S. mentioned an announcement being made for All Out during Fighter Fest on today's Control Center. Not sure of which week.


Yep announcement for All Out being made tomorrow.

Details Regarding Upcoming AEW PPV Will Be Revealed On Dynamite - Wrestling Inc.


----------



## Aedubya

Tony Khan clearly read my post 
. 
Hi Tony


----------



## 3venflow

BANGER alert.


----------



## 3venflow

Konnan confirmed on his podcast that Santana and Ortiz are 'not on good terms'. No real surprise there.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Angelico's theme is great. Him and Third Eye Matt Sydal would make a great team.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Tony Khan clearly read my post
> .
> Hi Tony


hiya 



3venflow said:


> Konnan confirmed on his podcast that Santana and Ortiz are 'not on good terms'. No real surprise there.


i wonder what it is all about - a shame a tag team with potential has to go this way. Might be the reason they never got a push - who knows how long its been brewing


----------



## Aedubya

Santana is faking that injury


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Cinnabon is behind Takeshita all the way!

take and the bun, a better love story than twilight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547306888919977984


----------



## 3venflow

Dax's New Japan Strong debut.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547347639322099712


----------



## 3venflow

Chi-Town gets All Out as expected and they're doing a Dynamite + live Rampage there too. I wonder if Punk will be back by then.


----------



## DammitChrist

Considering the fact that William Regal taunted CM Punk on commentary after Jon Moxley beat Konosuke Takeshita earlier tonight, I'm strongly convinced that he'll be back soon.


----------



## DammitChrist

The overall score will inevitably go down later, but tonight's outstanding main event with Young Bucks vs Team Taz vs Swerve Strickland/Keith Lee currently has a 9.12 rating on Cagematch.


----------



## 3venflow

Forbidden Door is getting its own documentary on NJPW World. Can't wait. What an amazing show it was and deserves to be memorialized.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Forbidden Door is getting its own documentary on NJPW World. Can't wait. What an amazing show it was and deserves to be memorialized.


TBH - i am a LITTLE deflated after Forbidden Door

they showed this magical possibility of what we can have weekly - and now its back to normal XD

i'll need a month or so still to get back to just appreciating AEW as it is


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Maki Itoh has a multiverse variant that is nice and sweet @JeSeGaN.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547386341784113153*


----------



## DammitChrist

One of our AEW World Champions, Jon Moxley, has an answer for El Desperado:


----------



## 3venflow

Is Fuego next to go? He got a contract (on TV) in August 2021 but it may have been 12 months. He's blacked out his profile pic and his bio points to his booking email. A shame if so, I love Fuego as a lively jobber and every promotion needs them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548138461172862977


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Can't say I'll miss him. I'm sure he'll be the next guy to immediately get an X-Division title shot.


----------



## JasmineAEW

I love these post-shows for the live crowds.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Dark Order members (which was the pair of Evil Uno/Alan Angels) just had a pretty damn good tag match against Aussie Open in the main event of tonight's NJPW Strong episode.

It was honestly the best 2v2 tag match that I've ever seen from Dark Order based on memory. 

I think it was also a great send-off for Alan Angels too since this is possibly the last time he's teaming with the Dark Order for a long while too (and yes, I'm aware that this was taped a while ago).

Plus, we actually got to see a shirtless Evil Uno for the first time ever


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

DammitChrist said:


> Plus, we actually got to see a shirtless Evil Uno for the first time ever


Is DC.....a fake AEW fan?!





yes I remember something as inconsequential as a man not wearing a shirt.

I remember everything.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DammitChrist said:


> The Dark Order members (which was the pair of Evil Uno/Alan Angels) just had a pretty damn good tag match against Aussie Open in the main event of tonight's NJPW Strong episode.
> 
> It was honestly the best 2v2 tag match that I've ever seen from Dark Order based on memory.
> 
> I think it was also a great send-off for Alan Angels too since this is possibly the last time he's teaming with the Dark Order for a long while too (and yes, I'm aware that this was taped a while ago).
> 
> Plus, we actually got to see a shirtless Evil Uno for the first time ever


evil uno was always shirtless at the start / when he sat on the throne of creepers


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm sure that @One Shed can't wait for the 60 minute Iron Man match between Orange Cassidy and the ghost of Michael Jackson 🤭

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548535450465251328*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

What the FUCK happened to the other shed?!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Kenny's Ghost said:


> What the FUCK happened to the other shed?!


*The WWE stock plummeted and he had to give up some assets.*


----------



## 3venflow

Great to see some footage of Garcia's BOLA win finally surface. If AEW plays their cards right with this kid, he could be one of their next gen of main eventers. I don't think Yuta will get to that level, but Garcia can. I think he needs to bulk up, not because I'm a size queen, but because it'd suit his image better (plus he doesn't fly around the ring so a few extra pounds won't hurt).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548702377309483008


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Great to see some footage of Garcia's BOLA win finally surface. If AEW plays their cards right with this kid, he could be one of their next gen of main eventers. I don't think Yuta will get to that level, but Garcia can. I think he needs to bulk up, not because I'm a size queen, but because it'd suit his image better (plus he doesn't fly around the ring so a few extra pounds won't hurt).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548702377309483008


was about to come post this

Garcia is that guy - great to see


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Shota has to be BCC bound, right?

or at least affiliated


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548646741783764993


----------



## 3venflow

@LifeInCattleClass Different Shota, this one is from DDT and a very small guy (close to Marko Stunt sized). Could appear on Dark I guess since AEW/DDT are affiliated, but pretty sure we won't see him on Dynamite/Rampage. He's more likely to do the GCW type promotions I think.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548682353374965761


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> @LifeInCattleClass Different Shota, this one is from DDT and a very small guy (close to Marko Stunt sized). Could appear on Dark I guess since AEW/DDT are affiliated, but pretty sure we won't see him on Dynamite/Rampage. He's more likely to do the GCW type promotions I think.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548682353374965761


ahhh, gotcha


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People love Angelico’s new theme tune


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548720991702077440


----------



## DammitChrist

Will Ospreay is a national treasure 😂


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/w1l8zj


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DammitChrist said:


> Will Ospreay is a national treasure 😂
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/w1l8zj


lollll, classic!

@bdon


----------



## Geeee

Will Ospreay might be my favorite wrestler and I've only seen him like 5 times


----------



## 3venflow

Billy GOAT vs. Kenny at Full Gear 2022, Wrestle Kingdom 2023 or Revolution 2023... or do it on the UK tour next year at a big arena.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Billy feels tailor-made to AEW tbh

fits in like a glove


----------



## 3venflow

AQA, who got signed and had the All Elite poster, is stepping away from wrestling for the immediate future. I think she was earmarked for ROH.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549021640863862784


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Newest BTE - the tag title match was so good, i actually bought some of the false finishes from the Cutler cam xD


----------



## 3venflow

Some things are inevitable.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549088465157238784


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Some things are inevitable.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549088465157238784
> View attachment 127962


master storytellers


----------



## Tell it like it is

DammitChrist said:


> Will Ospreay is a national treasure 😂
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/w1l8zj


For some reason this makes me angry but at the same time I find this hilarious. When the time comes anything below 6 stars is a disappointment...


----------



## Scuba Steve

LifeInCattleClass said:


> master storytellers


Right in my feels.


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lollll, classic!
> 
> @bdon


What did I miss?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> What did I miss?


Ospreay being a proper dick, using the OWA and making like his opponent is kicking out 

here:



DammitChrist said:


> Will Ospreay is a national treasure 😂
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/w1l8zj


----------



## 3venflow

24-year-old Yuka Arai from TJPW is heading to the U.S. and AEW on an excursion. She lost in the second round of the Tokyo Princess Cup to Hikari Noa so wants to visit America to grow stronger as she has less than 50 matches in her career. She'll probably work Dark/Elevation as I don't think her profile is high enough to get on TV.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Jeff Hardy comes to AEW

Matt Hardy gets TV time every week

Jeff Hardy is taken off TV

Matt Hardy immediately gets written off

Haha.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> 24-year-old Yuka Arai from TJPW is heading to the U.S. and AEW on an excursion. She lost in the second round of the Tokyo Princess Cup to Hikari Noa so wants to visit America to grow stronger as she has less than 50 matches in her career. She'll probably work Dark/Elevation as I don't think her profile is high enough to get on TV.
> 
> View attachment 128036


Yuki Arai is a rookie but she is already really good. Also, she was a famous idol before joining TJPW. Sometimes she makes intense murder faces like she belongs in the movie Battle Royale.


----------



## Prosper

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Jeff Hardy comes to AEW
> 
> Matt Hardy gets TV time every week
> 
> Jeff Hardy is taken off TV
> 
> Matt Hardy immediately gets written off
> 
> Haha.


Jeff was always the more popular singles star. Without Jeff there's no place for Matt Hardy on the card honestly. The HFO and all of his "Broken" stuff was just really bad.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Prosper said:


> Jeff was always the more popular singles star. Without Jeff there's no place for Matt Hardy on the card honestly. The HFO and all of his "Broken" stuff was just really bad.


I don't really want Matt on TV in 2022. I just find it amusing how point blank it was.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kenny's Ghost said:


> I don't really want Matt on TV in 2022. I just find it amusing how point blank it was.


i think Matt vouched for him - so he fucked up too

added, the video doing the rounds Matt was there asking Jeff 'you good to drive'

IMO, he should be in the same shitcan Jeff is


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny vs. Ospreay is definitely in the works.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549711154682871809


----------



## Scuba Steve

Punk is seemingly going to be back by All Out and Eddie Kingston just entered the rankings at #4 this week. He might be closing in on a shot, perhaps at QbtL or NYC post All Out? 

Uno and Vance also just entered in, and perhaps will be getting a match at BotB or during that Championship week.


----------



## Prosper

Scuba Steve said:


> Punk is seemingly going to be back by All Out and Eddie Kingston just entered the rankings at #4 this week. He might be closing in on a shot, perhaps at QbtL or NYC post All Out?
> 
> Uno and Vance also just entered in, and perhaps will be getting a match at BotB or during that Championship week.


I hope so. Punk vs Moxley is a big time main event.


----------



## Geeee

Prosper said:


> Jeff was always the more popular singles star. Without Jeff there's no place for Matt Hardy on the card honestly. The HFO and all of his "Broken" stuff was just really bad.


Yeah Matt got lots of opportunities before Jeff arrived, with multiple gimmick reboots and they were all bad. Can't accuse TK of not trying with Matt Hardy.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Prosper said:


> I hope so. Punk vs Moxley is a big time main event.


Tony and all of us fans hope so too. The promos from Mox and Punk leading to the PPV should be freaking fantastic. And the match itself should deliver in spades as well.


----------



## 3venflow

Tony Khan just confirmed the Briscoes are signed to long-term deals... to ROH. I guess he wants them but can't put them on AEW TV for the time being.


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> Tony Khan just confirmed the Briscoes are signed to long-term deals... to ROH. I guess he wants them but can't put them on AEW TV for the time being.


Either that or he is saving that TV debut for something else he has planned. 

Why sign them to an RoH deal when you have been in some talks for ROH TV with Warner/Discovery if they aren't comfortable with them? Unless the Warner/Discovery talks are dead... but even then, what if any potential new TV partners you engage is discussions with aren't comfortable with them?


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Tony Khan just confirmed the Briscoes are signed to long-term deals... to ROH. I guess he wants them but can't put them on AEW TV for the time being.


I think its weird to have guys signed long-term to ROH, unless ROH is going to actually exist


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550950356158398465


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So, this happened:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551034097639690240*


----------



## Honey Bucket

I love it. Hopefully moving away from the supernatural stuff and just doing what an evil group of bastards should do. Where is Buddy? Hopefully getting a name change.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Honey Bucket said:


> I love it. Hopefully moving away from the supernatural stuff and just doing what an evil group of bastards should do. Where is Buddy? Hopefully getting a name change.


*It just sucks for Julia Hart, who's assed out on YouTube after 6 months of stalling the most underwhelming turn in the history of professional wrestling.*


----------



## Honey Bucket

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It just sucks for Julia Hart, who's assed out on YouTube after 6 months of stalling the most underwhelming turn in the history of professional wrestling.*


lol I totally forgot about Julia Hart. Hopefully she’s with Buddy getting a new name.


----------



## DammitChrist

Christopher Daniels just teamed with Yuya Uemura in a pretty good tag match against TMDK (aka Shane Haste/Mikey Nicholls) on tonight's main event of NJPW Strong 

This was the semi-finals of the ongoing tag tournament on NJPW Strong, and the pair of Daniels/Uemura made it this far into the competition.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol, this is gold


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It just sucks for Julia Hart, who's assed out on YouTube after 6 months of stalling the most underwhelming turn in the history of professional wrestling.*


Is she though?

For an actual novice to the pro wrestling business that is far too much credibility to lay on a woman with so little experience and significance as a single pro wrestler in 2022. Julia has had a mere forty two matches at this point in her career.

She is part of maybe the fifth or sixth most important AEW storyline in 2022. She hasn’t shown anywhere near the potential as a performer to warrant THAT much pressure on her either her matches, character or storylines in AEW.

It was maybe slightly frustrating that her role in the House of Black took so long to materialize. Whether we think that about it at all in the grand scheme of tthings in AEW at all your statement is pretty unfair as either a positive or a negative in her career.

Hopefully Julia Hart won’t be the sole HoB storyline showcased. We do regularly flirt with that risk whenever lovely ladies become the main focus in a pro wrestling stable.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Is she though?
> 
> For an actual novice to the pro wrestling business that is far too much credibility to lay on a woman with so little experience and significance as a single pro wrestler in 2022. Julia has had a mere forty two matches at this point in her career.
> 
> She is part of maybe the fifth or sixth most important AEW storyline in 2022. She hasn’t shown anywhere near the potential as a performer to warrant THAT much pressure on her either her matches, character or storylines in AEW.
> 
> It was maybe slightly frustrating that her role in the House of Black took so long to materialize. Whether we think that about it at all in the grand scheme of tthings in AEW at all your statement is pretty unfair as either a positive or a negative in her career.
> 
> Hopefully Julia Hart won’t be the sole HoB storyline showcased. We do regularly flirt with that risk whenever lovely ladies become the main focus in a pro wrestling stable.


*The blame is 100% on Tony Khan for setting her up to fail, not Julia herself, but I don't expect you to ever acknowledge that.*


----------



## DammitChrist

Tony Khan knows exactly what he's doing with Julia Hart since he helped elevate her into being presented as a cool dark figure with the House of Black, which is a major step up from being a generic babyface as a happy cheerleader.

He knows what's best for Julia here


----------



## DammitChrist

Oh, I almost forgot!

Kevin Kelly subtly teased Will Ospreay targeting the All-Atlantic championship on commentary during yesterday’s NJPW G1 event.

Hopefully, Pac vs Will Ospreay takes place at some point in the future.


----------



## DammitChrist

Lance Archer just faced Tom Lawlor in a G1 (tournament) match on this morning's NJPW event.

I thought it was a pretty damn good match.


----------



## rich110991

Had to listen to my cousin again last night..

“AEW just puts belts on ex-WWE guys now because they’re like oh yes we’ve got one of the big boys now”

“Toys look cheap and shit” (the constant best sellers)

“The AEW game is shit” (the unfinished, unreleased game)

Him -“Punk might come back cause he’s not doing that good in AEW”
Me - “he’s injured”
Him - “yea I know”
Me - “he’s still the champ tho” 😂

I should have said every fucking feud he has been in has been 🔥 but he wouldn’t know, cause he hasn’t watched them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rich110991 said:


> Had to listen to my cousin again last night..
> 
> “AEW just puts belts on ex-WWE guys now because they’re like oh yes we’ve got one of the big boys now”
> 
> “Toys look cheap and shit” (the constant best sellers)
> 
> “The AEW game is shit” (the unfinished, unreleased game)
> 
> Him -“Punk might come back cause he’s not doing that good in AEW”
> Me - “he’s injured”
> Him - “yea I know”
> Me - “he’s still the champ tho” 😂
> 
> I should have said every fucking feud he has been in has been 🔥 but he wouldn’t know, cause he hasn’t watched them.


dude…. Does your cousin post here?

sounds like it


----------



## rich110991

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude…. Does your cousin post here?
> 
> sounds like it


Haha, no. It’s funny how they all have the same attitude though. I just can’t describe him as a wrestling fan, he’s a WWE fan and I think there’s a difference.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Jericho has entered the rankings. Jericho VS Mox at QbtL would work. 

However Hobbs is also ranked top 5 and I honestly wouldn't mind if he interjected himself and made it a 3way. 

Menard and Parker also just entered the rankings, I expect them to get a shot and likely next week during Championship Week. Uno and 10 could also get a shot soon given their ranked 4th or maybe they have a match with Menard and Parker on Rampage to set up 2.0 as the challengers and put some added heel heat on them.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

So did Mox get extended? Wasn't his contract up a few months ago? Do we know how long he's locked into AEW?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Undertaker23RKO said:


> So did Mox get extended? Wasn't his contract up a few months ago? Do we know how long he's locked into AEW?


mox must’ve re-upped by now

his contract has long passed


----------



## 3venflow

So Nick Aldis had the chance to be part of AEW's start-up and turned it down. Sounds like he has regrets.

*On being loyal to NWA*: “In 2019, I was given the opportunity to jump on the train with Tony Khan. Tony was very gracious to me. He gave me a phone call and we had a good conversation. Out of loyalty and gratitude, I decided to stay. I guess the train doesn’t stop twice. Now that I look back, who knows. That gets thrown back in my face. For what?”


----------



## DammitChrist

Lance Archer just wrestled in a good 8-tag match with his fellow Suzuki-members (in TAKA Michinoku/Zack Sabre Jr./Taichi) against Los Ingobernables de Japon (aka BUSHI/SANADA/Shingo Takagi/Tetsuya Naito) in this morning's NJPW G1 event.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> So Nick Aldis had the chance to be part of AEW's start-up and turned it down. Sounds like he has regrets.
> 
> *On being loyal to NWA*: “In 2019, I was given the opportunity to jump on the train with Tony Khan. Tony was very gracious to me. He gave me a phone call and we had a good conversation. Out of loyalty and gratitude, I decided to stay. I guess the train doesn’t stop twice. Now that I look back, who knows. That gets thrown back in my face. For what?”


i don’t think his wife helped matters with all her forbidden door talk


----------



## 3venflow

FTR vs. Aussie Open could be a great clash of styles match. I'd like for AEW to host it, but NJPW could also run it on one of their U.S. shows.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552405972307648512


----------



## DammitChrist

Dynamite - Fight for the Fallen currently has a 9.48 rating on Cagematch, and that incredible main event with Daniel Garcia vs Bryan Danielson currently has a 9.10 rating 👏 👏


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

why was this in my youtube recommendations?

Youtube must know I visit WF and thought someone needed to see this XD


----------



## 3venflow

Punk in 2002 just before he made his ROH in-ring debut.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552722082278113284


----------



## 3venflow

Briscoes cutting a crazy promo and AEW promoting it. You just know TK wants them in AEW proper, he needs to talk to Warner/Discovery and get this ban overturned asap.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552783960954048512


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Briscoes cutting a crazy promo and AEW promoting it. You just know TK wants them in AEW proper, he needs to talk to Warner/Discovery and get this ban overturned asap.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552783960954048512


this was on Road to Dynamite too

TK wants them bad


----------



## omaroo

Travesty if both never make it to AEW. 

They are fucking bad asses and for me the best tag team in all wrestling atm.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553109783640784896


----------



## DammitChrist

Lance Archer just wrestled a good 6-tag match with his fellow Suzuki-gun members (in TAKA Michinoku/Taichi) against the United Empire (aka Aaron Henare/Jeff Cobb/Will Ospreay) in this morning's NJPW G1 event just a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553210911418204161Hell yeah


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I like that Khan is still using the old ROH title belts.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Claudio VS Cinnabon is going to f'n slap. Such a great match up.


----------



## 3venflow

Despy and Danhausen 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553405946117779457


----------



## 3venflow

Aussie Open just challenged FTR to an IWGP Tag Team Title match at the NJPW Music City Mayhem show and it was accepted. Now the question of where it is held.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Kenny's Ghost said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553210911418204161Hell yeah


Ah, screw it! Just give them the whole episode and let them do their thing which is good wrestling


----------



## 3venflow

ANOTHER Jon Moxley banger on the NJPW show in Nashville today against El Desperado (No DQ Match). Mox is having the best year of his career from an in-ring perspective.


----------



## H4L

These just get funnier and funnier...


----------



## DammitChrist

Lance Archer just had a good hoss fight against Jeff Cobb in their G1 match from this morning's NJPW event


----------



## 3venflow

Karl Fredericks might be one for AEW (or WWE) to consider. Good-looking dude, 6'1", 228lbs, very well trained by the NJPW LA Dojo, and cuts a decent promo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554090761355833344


----------



## 3venflow

I like Pillman's new look.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553889630101045259


----------



## JasmineAEW

This is just awesome:


----------



## DammitChrist

Oh snap, I almost forgot:

Lance Archer wrestled a really fun 8-tag match with his fellow Suzuki-gun members (in TAKA Michinoku/Taichi/Zack Sabre Jr.) against BULLET CLUB (aka Dick Togo/SHO/Yujiro Takahashi/EVIL) in this morning's NJPW G1 event.

He also did commentary with Kevin Kelly for the G1 matches throughout the rest of the show. I enjoyed his commentary since he seemed to have plenty of fun doing it 



Spoiler: Possible G1 Spoiler



Lance Archer also teased a possible match-up against David Finlay after the finish of this morning's main event (assuming that he beats Will Ospreay for the IWGP United States Heavyweight championship in a future rematch).


----------



## Aedubya

3venflow said:


> I like Pillman's new look.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553889630101045259


Is that not just his "look" for an indy event?


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554887610723614721
This is a really good shirt design.


----------



## 3venflow

Per Fightful, AEW have signed Blake Christian to some sort of deal (most likely low tier). He has been doing Dark tapings but also appeared in ROH and I'd guess he'd be part of that product if/when they ever go weekly.

He's a fine young worker with a terrible look and bland personality. A great candidate for a new masked character but AEW doesn't do them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Per Fightful, AEW have signed Blake Christian to some sort of deal (most likely low tier). He has been doing Dark tapings but also appeared in ROH and I'd guess he'd be part of that product if/when they ever go weekly.
> 
> He's a fine young worker with a terrible look and bland personality. A great candidate for a new masked character but AEW doesn't do them.


yep - another report said it was for ROH


----------



## JasmineAEW

Ha ha! This is great! Poor Q.T.!


----------



## 3venflow

Andrade and Taker backstage at the Ric Flair show. It's weird how Andrade uses trunks for most of his non-AEW appearances but still wrestles in pants in AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Andrade and Taker backstage at the Ric Flair show. It's weird how Andrade uses trunks for most of his non-AEW appearances but still wrestles in pants in AEW.
> 
> View attachment 129640


i am so glad he does not wrestle with trunks in AEW

that looks weird as fuck on him


----------



## 3venflow

According to the WON, AEW could tour North California for the first time next year. Nothing set in stone yet. They could do shows in the the San Francisco Bay Area (San Jose, San Francisco, and Oakland), the Greater Sacramento area and more.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Best Friends and Orange Cassidy were on the Drinks with Johnny podcast/show. Fun, casual interview— more like a bunch of guys talking than a formal interview. Nothing serious but enjoyable watch/listen, imo anyway.


----------



## 3venflow

Josh Woods is a guy I'm happy to see get a shot in AEW. Carries himself like a serious threat and is good in the ring. Not very charismatic, so pairing him with Sterling makes sense (like Nese).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555566936821489665


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Josh Woods is a guy I'm happy to see get a shot in AEW. Carries himself like a serious threat and is good in the ring. Not very charismatic, so pairing him with Sterling makes sense (like Nese).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555566936821489665


i like him - he looks and acts legit


----------



## DammitChrist

Lance Archer just wrestled a good 6-tag match with his fellow Suzuki-gun members (in TAKA Michinoku/Zack Sabre Jr.) against Los Ingobernables de Japon (aka BUSHI/SANADA/Shingo Takagi) in this morning's NJPW G1 event.


----------



## Scuba Steve

DammitChrist said:


> Lance Archer just wrestled a good 6-tag match with his fellow Suzuki-gun members (in TAKA Michinoku/Zack Sabre Jr.) against Los Ingobernables de Japon (aka BUSHI/SANADA/Shingo Takagi) in this morning's NJPW G1 event.


Did you watch the whole show? Wanting to know how Jonah VS Cobb went?


----------



## 3venflow

@Scuba Steve JONAH vs. Cobb was SUPER fun for a hoss match. It won't win any MOTY awards but you may not see a better hossfest in 2022. It was MOTN from the G1 matches at least (I've skipped the undercards), followed by Tanahashi vs. EVIL.


----------



## DammitChrist

Scuba Steve said:


> Did you watch the whole show? Wanting to know how Jonah VS Cobb went?


Yea, I've watched *every* entire NJPW event since mid July 2020; so that definitely includes the G1 event from earlier this morning 

Yes, Jeff Cobb vs JONAH was a really good hoss fight!

I honestly thought it overdelivered too (because I wasn't expecting much from this match-up at all  ).

My match rankings/ratings would look different though. If I had to rank today's G1 match-ups in terms of being my favorite MOTN, it'd look like this for me:

*1. EVIL vs Hiroshi Tanahashi
2. Aaron Henare vs Tetsuya Naito
3. Chase Owens vs Taichi
4. Jeff Cobb vs JONAH*
5. Yujiro Takahashi vs Juice Robinson

I enjoyed the top 4 matches a lot though!


----------



## 3venflow

One step forward for Punk?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555704941909610497


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

It is a-boot time. Just Stay away from the dirty cretins in the crowd now, Mr. Punk.

Maybe bring MJF back with you when you return. I don’t mean together as a team either. Call Max and tell him the real work starts when Punk returns.

If they are feuding again that would be cool too. I guess they already set that up in their last feud too. They could even execute the much desired double turn all the kids clamour for.,,in many many far too many feuds since 1997.

MJF and Punk could do it though.


----------



## 3venflow

Frenchie from The Boys is All Elite (and a Kenny Omega fan it seems)!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555604610068500480


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Me when there's a Danhausen segment on Dynamite.









*


3venflow said:


> Frenchie from The Boys is All Elite (and a Kenny Omega fan it seems)!


*Let me find out Kimiko is a Britt Baker fan and I will Stan her even harder.*


----------



## DammitChrist

Today is now August 7th, which is officially the 2-year anniversary of NJPW Strong.

I actually didn't watch tonight's episode of NJPW Strong because it pretty much only consisted of highlights from matches that I've already watched over the last 2 years. Instead, I just skimmed to see what was featured tonight 

Anyway, those cool highlights did include a few AEW talents here.

Here are the matches that included AEW names in tonight's special episode of NJPW Strong:

- *Jon Moxley (c)* vs KENTA for the IWGP United States Heavyweight title (February 6th, 2021)

- Tom Lawlor vs *Brody King* for the (newly-introduced) NJPW Strong Openweight title (April 23rd, 2021)

- Suzuki-gun (*Lance Archer*/Minoru Suzuki) vs *Eddie Kingston*/*Jon Moxley *Philadelphia Street Fight (November 27th, 2021)

Edit:

They showed the short version of those 3 matches respectively btw.


----------



## 3venflow

As well as New Japan and DDT, AEW may now be working with the historic All Japan promotion. They've announced Christopher Daniels will be working some dates there. He may just be working there independently, but AEW probably gave the nod and he is an AEW talent relations guy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556122725491830784


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> As well as New Japan and DDT, AEW may now be working with the historic All Japan promotion. They've announced Christopher Daniels will be working some dates there. He may just be working there independently, but AEW probably gave the nod and he is an AEW talent relations guy.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556122725491830784


they do say ‘AEW superstar’

so guessing its somewhat official


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Starlight Kid acknowledges Daniel Garcia's Joshi simping 💜.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556666747876388864*


----------



## Tell it like it is

All I see is facts


----------



## Scuba Steve

So who opened the door at the end of BTE? 

One of the Bucks or is it Kenny?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Tell it like it is said:


> All I see is facts
> View attachment 129961


only facts




Scuba Steve said:


> So who opened the door at the end of BTE?
> 
> One of the Bucks or is it Kenny?


think that was Kenny


----------



## 3venflow

A picture of Punk without his walking boot.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556307025050697728


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I don't get why Dark isn't turned into a legitimate developmental show with titles and storylines. Let Dustin book it or something. They already rent out the space and certainly have some guys on guaranteed contracts, no? It'd surely do a guy like Ogogo better to be talking on the mic and wrestling weekly instead of a squash here and there. Get better usage out of the older vets like Daniels, Kazarian and Lethal by having them work with the up and coming guys.

Like what's the point of spending money to rent that place only to do squash matches? I doubt they're getting all that much money from YouTube to make it worthwhile, although I could be wrong.

Though I guess if ROH works out that can be the developmental show. Although I think it's better for a show like that to be as lowkey as possible, something of which Dark is.


----------



## bdon

Scuba Steve said:


> So who opened the door at the end of BTE?
> 
> One of the Bucks or is it Kenny?


It was Kenny. That Hangman shot was a direct callback to Kenny and Kota showing up at the Bucks’ hotel room from a few years ago. Hanger even had a pair of sunglasses hanging off his shirt.


----------



## 3venflow

Archer is enjoying himself in the G1. He took on JONAH in another hoss battle today.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556978416133754880


----------



## DammitChrist

That was a pretty good G1-match by both men this morning too


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Adam Page's character looks like a huge jerk abandoning the friends who were there for him to go back to the ones that betrayed him haha.

Unless I missed something. I've admittedly paying far less attention lately.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Ibushi teasing a Golden Lovers reunion in AEW. Translation: I have high expectations for AEW, so I'll go three times. I can't promise that the card will be assembled correctly, but Lovers can.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557046063517044737 Edit: OK just ignore this. Just saw my good buddy LifeInCattleClass made a thread


----------



## Scuba Steve

Tell it like it is said:


> Ibushi teasing a Golden Lovers reunion in AEW. Translation: I have high expectations for AEW, so I'll go three times. I can't promise that the card will be assembled correctly, but Lovers can.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557046063517044737


OK gimme the Brokeback Golden Lovers for the trios tournament. Kenny, Kota and Hanger 😍


----------



## JasmineAEW

Sammy and Tay’s wedding reception!


----------



## DammitChrist

Lance Archer just did commentary with Kevin Kelly for the G1 matches throughout the 2nd half of this morning's NJPW event 

He's going to face Kazuchika Okada for his final G1 match in the A Block next Tuesday too.


----------



## 3venflow

Mikey Rukus comes up with another banger theme for The Trustbusters on Dark.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Mikey Rukus comes up with another banger theme for The Trustbusters on Dark.


banger

i do NOT like this Slim J guy though - feels like a hold-over from the 90s

like an Offspring kid

I know... I used to be one XD


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> Mikey Rukus comes up with another banger theme for The Trustbusters on Dark.


Vocals are a little reminiscent of Perry Farrell.


----------



## RiverFenix

Why have women's tag teams complete with tandem names like ThunderStorm and Beasts of Burden if there is no tag goal to strive for?


----------



## ripcitydisciple

LifeInCattleClass said:


> banger
> 
> i do NOT like this Slim J guy though - feels like a hold-over from the 90s
> 
> like an Offspring kid
> 
> I know... I used to be one XD


From what I read he is from the time of early original TNA and his gimmick/ look is based off Eminem.

Slim Shady
Slim J 

Get it?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ripcitydisciple said:


> From what I read he is from the time of early original TNA and his gimmick/ look is based off Eminem.
> 
> Slim Shady
> Slim J
> 
> Get it?


i get it, i get it

i'd like to give it back though XD


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> banger
> 
> i do NOT like this Slim J guy though - feels like a hold-over from the 90s
> 
> like an Offspring kid
> 
> I know... I used to be one XD


Give it to me baby uh huh uh huh


----------



## 3venflow

According to Fightful, Ari Daivari produced the ThunderStorm vs. Britt/Hayter match on Dynamite last week that everyone liked. He had a trial as a producer in WWE in April, but didn't stick around and has his new Dark group The Trustbusters now, but also seems to be doing backstage work.


----------



## munkimajik12345

LifeInCattleClass said:


> banger
> 
> i do NOT like this Slim J guy though - feels like a hold-over from the 90s
> 
> like an Offspring kid
> 
> I know... I used to be one XD


I always wondered if his signing was because Tony Khan is a huge fan of Ring of Honor. At least, that's where my mind instantly went the moment the commentary team for Death Before Dishonor mentioned that Slim J was part of Special K.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557520844913577984
Joker Sting in AEW is gonna rule


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Kenny's Ghost said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557520844913577984
> Joker Sting in AEW is gonna rule


if he comes with an all black face, there might be some real trouble for him


----------



## 3venflow

What an excursion it has been. I *believe *he's returning to America after a group of DDT shows to continue his year-long stay, unless plans changed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558199222972850177


----------



## Tell it like it is

3venflow said:


> What an excursion it has been. I *believe *he's returning to America after a group of DDT shows to continue his year-long stay, unless plans changed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558199222972850177


Probably the best excursion since The Great Muta


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> What an excursion it has been. I *believe *he's returning to America after a group of DDT shows to continue his year-long stay, unless plans changed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558199222972850177


Takeshita killed it in America!


----------



## DammitChrist

Lance Archer wrestled another good 6-tag match with his fellow Suzuki-gun members (in TAKA Michinoku/Zack Sabre Jr.) against Los Ingobernables de Japon (aka BUSHI/SANADA/Tetsuya Naito) in this morning's NJPW G1 event.

Archer is currently still alive this late into the G1 tournament atm (which could mathematically end on Tuesday).


----------



## DammitChrist

Christopher Daniels wrestled a really good tag match with Yuya Uemura against Aussie Open in order to crown the 1st ever NJPW Strong Openweight Tag Champions in the main event of tonight's NJPW Strong episode.

We might be seeing those tag titles on TV soon enough too.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Sting should shave his head if he turns heel.


----------



## 3venflow

Tony Khan announced while doing commentary for the Jags that AEW will return to Daily's Place on October 21st. That's a Friday so it sounds like a live Rampage.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558258316312207361


----------



## 3venflow

Lance Archer just headlined Nippon Budokan against Kazuchika Okada in an EXCELLENT match to determine who advanced to the semi finals of the G1 Climax. Archer dominated the match before...



Spoiler



Okada won with the Rainmaker. Archer fist bumped Okada as a sign of respect afterwards.



Archer has been used really well in the G1, much better than randomly jobbing to Dustin Rhodes anyway.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559507187927752704


----------



## Geeee

Not sure where to put this but it's Julia Hart's new theme song. I don't know if they are planning to strap a rocket to Julia but she's definitely got main event level entrance music.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> Not sure where to put this but it's Julia Hart's new theme song. I don't know if they are planning to strap a rocket to Julia but she's definitely got main event level entrance music.


she has to change her name to Julia BlackHart, doesn’t she?


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> she has to change her name to Julia BlackHart, doesn’t she?


They could start by giving her a match on Rampage or something, instead of just crushing jobbers on YouTube


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> They could start by giving her a match on Rampage or something, instead of just crushing jobbers on YouTube


aye


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Geeee said:


> They could start by giving her a match on Rampage or something, instead of just crushing jobbers on YouTube


I would rather she not wrestle on Dynamite. 99% of the time the ladies get only one match on the show. Rampage gives a bit more time to the women so she could do more on Fridays. Julia should accompany the HoB members on every show they appear on. They don’t always have her doing that yet at this point in time.

Fans online will give Julia more leeway to improve than they have for Marina Shafir. It looks like Roderick Strong will possibly get more of a chance to shine in WWE. Any desire to showcase Shafir should have long since passed on TK’s prioritized Machiavellian gesticulations.

Fans online won’t have too much use for Julia vs the Red Velvets, Anna Jays, Skye Blues or other ladies pushed with only slightly more experience than Julia herself. They will have more patience for Julia than they showed Shafir. Julia seems more like the everyfan’s idea of attractive. If all else fails make a “good girl” into a goth or darker character. Fans will at least find her intriguing and attractive. 

Marina Shafir is almost a straight up port of an MMA-style fighter as far as her presentation goes. She is all business which doesn’t pleasure some fans one bit. Mark my words - some fans will allow Julia Hart patience. She shouldn’t be wrestling on Dynamite either way though.


----------



## Geeee

Ultimo Duggan said:


> I would rather she not wrestle on Dynamite. 99% of the time the ladies get only one match on the show. Rampage gives a bit more time to the women so she could do more on Fridays. Julia should accompany the HoB members on every show they appear on. They don’t always have her doing that yet at this point in time.
> 
> Fans online will give Julia more leeway to improve than they have for Marina Shafir. It looks like Roderick Strong will possibly get more of a chance to shine in WWE. Any desire to showcase Shafir should have long since passed on TK’s prioritized Machiavellian gesticulations.
> 
> Fans online won’t have too much use for Julia vs the Red Velvets, Anna Jays, Skye Blues or other ladies pushed with only slightly more experience than Julia herself. They will have more patience for Julia than they showed Shafir. Julia seems more like the everyfan’s idea of attractive. If all else fails make a “good girl” into a goth or darker character. Fans will at least find her intriguing and attractive.
> 
> Marina Shafir is almost a straight up port of an MMA-style fighter as far as her presentation goes. She is all business which doesn’t pleasure some fans one bit. Mark my words - some fans will allow Julia Hart patience. She shouldn’t be wrestling on Dynamite either way though.


Well to me it makes no sense to give Julia a new presentation, with her own awesome theme song if there are no plans to use her on TV.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Geeee said:


> Well to me it makes no sense to give Julia a new presentation, with her own awesome theme song if there are no plans to use her on TV.


That’s reasonable enough.

On Dynamite her matches would displace the top women onto Rampage. There is nothing wrong with the top ladies appearing on Fridays. A Dynamite Julia match would limit the AEW tomatoes to less time than they already have. TK could always give them more.

He probably won’t though. Julia needs a lot of ring time.


----------



## DammitChrist

Spoiler: Big G1 Spoiler



Will Ospreay is the winner of the D Block after defeating Juice Robinson (and with Shingo Takagi losing to El Phantasmo) earlier in this morning's NJPW G1 event.

He is scheduled to face Tetsuya Naito (who is the winner of the C Block) tomorrow morning in the semi-finals.

Not only does this mean that Aussie Open will be entering the Trios title tournament as the new NJPW Strong Openweight Tag Champions, but we'll also have a G1 semi-finalist (at the very least) joining this tournament too in order to add more credibility here.

The United Empire looks like an even bigger threat to Death Triangle on paper within the span of 1 week.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

DammitChrist said:


> Spoiler: Big G1 Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Will Ospreay is the winner of the D Block after defeating Juice Robinson (and with Shingo Takagi losing to El Phantasmo) earlier in this morning's NJPW G1 event.
> 
> He is scheduled to face Tetsuya Naito (who is the winner of the C Block) tomorrow morning in the semi-finals.
> 
> Not only does this mean that Aussie Open will be entering the Trios title tournament as the new NJPW Strong Openweight Tag Champions, but we'll also have a G1 semi-finalist (at the very least) joining this tournament too in order to add more credibility here.
> 
> The United Empire looks like an even bigger threat to Death Triangle on paper within the span of 1 week.


I've always thought United Empire was beating Death Triangle before all this for several reasons;

1.) Pac is All Atlantic Champion so I don't see them doubling up on belts considering his difficulty with travel to begin with.

2.) There has to be a reason Andrade and Will are on the same side of the bracket. This was supposed to be a Forbidden Door match until CMLL banned all AAA wrestlers from competing. I think AEW or New Japan talked to CMLL and discussed with them on the importance and benefits of working together and we are getting that match via Trios.

3.) They are going to tease us with the thought of Omega vs Osprey but won't give it to us... Yet.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

It seems like Dutch has an ROH deal - and there is a ‘countdown’ tag to his tweet - maybe they have a tv deal?

also, windham replied to this - make of it what you will

for those wondering, Mel says ‘give me back my son’ in that gif


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559344702721347584


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seemed like they all got a deal

not gonna lie - i‘ve never seen them before the Trios

but i like them


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559656083777527809


----------



## DammitChrist

Spoiler: Big G1 Spoiler



Scratch that.

We're going to have a G1 *finalist* joining the Trios title tournament next week (on the United Empire's side)!


----------



## Tell it like it is

🥰🥰🥰🥰


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*STARDOM WILL MAKE THEIR FIRST AMERICAN APPEARANCE UNDER THE NEW JAPAN BRAND IN NEW YORK ON OCTOBER 28TH!!! 🕺🏾🎊🎉🥳

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560206453805547520
@3venflow as the resident AEW schedule keeper of wrestlingforum.com, do they have any East Coast dates planned around that time?*


----------



## 3venflow

The Legit Lioness said:


> *STARDOM WILL MAKE THEIR FIRST AMERICAN APPEARANCE UNDER THE NEW JAPAN BRAND IN NEW YORK ON OCTOBER 28TH!!! 🕺🏾🎊🎉🥳
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560206453805547520
> @3venflow as the resident AEW schedule keeper of wrestlingforum.com, do they have any East Coast dates planned around that time?*


Looking at the schedule, AEW has shows up to 10/28 announced. They run Connecticut on the same day (10/28) for a live Rampage. Two days earlier they're in Norfolk, Virginia for Dynamite, which is only a short plane flight away I believe? Nothing announced for the next week yet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

3venflow said:


> Looking at the schedule, AEW has shows up to 10/28 announced. They run Connecticut on the same day (10/28) for a live Rampage. Two days earlier they're in Norfolk, Virginia for Dynamite, which is only a short plane flight away I believe? Nothing announced for the next week yet.


*Thank you, so they can definitely send someone! I'm so excited for this. I've waited over 2 years to see Mina Shirakawa in America; back when she was a low card TJPW wrestler, and now it is a VERY strong possibility! 😍*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*On another note, Okada and Will Ospreay just had a match of the year candidate at the G1 Climax Final. Check it out when y'all get some free time. Giulia and Syuri gave them bouquets 💐.*


----------



## 3venflow

The Legit Lioness said:


> *On another note, Okada and Will Ospreay just had a match of the year candidate at the G1 Climax Final. Check it out when y'all get some free time. Giulia and Syuri gave them bouquets 💐.*
> 
> View attachment 130822
> 
> View attachment 130820


Dave may break his scale again for this one and go 8 stars. I think this tops FTR/Briscoes for my current MOTY, but I'm gonna watch both back in December.


----------



## DammitChrist

We must have the same top 2 MOTY matches then (although it's FTR vs Briscoes II for me  ).

It's currently the 2 out of 3 Falls match with FTR vs Briscoes and the G1 finals match with Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada for my personal top 2 MOTY in my lengthy list.

Break the scale again, Dave Meltzer!


----------



## BIIIG Nige

Tell it like it is said:


> 🥰🥰🥰🥰
> View attachment 130803


Seriously a HUGE moment, has to be best return of the year.


----------



## DammitChrist

Will Ospreay borrowed a page from Kenny Omega's book/arsenal earlier today here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560245346164707329


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560070316101181447someone sent this to me and it made me laugh a lot.


----------



## 3venflow

If true, let's have the Golden Elite, the super-babyface version. Turn the BCC or make 'em tweeners and we have an incredible feud (Omega, Hangman, Ibushi, Bucks vs. Mox, Danielson, Claudio, Yuta, Garcia?).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560622136410005508


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

It's fucking wild that AEW has been around for 3 years already.


----------



## 3venflow

Matt Menard and Angelo Parker have signed contract extensions with AEW. Their original deals must have been 12-months.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

When the football club acknowledges you


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560673096956256257


----------



## bdon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560691762599178241
Add FTR into my list of what IS a work. I don’t for a second believe they and the Bucks have real heat anymore.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560691762599178241
> Add FTR into my list of what IS a work. I don’t for a second believe they and the Bucks have real heat anymore.


they are just re-creating Bret v Shawn

all these guys are wrestling nerds - Ftr is bret guys, bucks are shawn guys

how can you NOT lean into that?


----------



## Not Lying

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they are just re-creating Bret v Shawn
> 
> all these guys are wrestling nerds - Ftr is bret guys, bucks are shawn guys
> 
> how can you NOT lean into that?


I agree. I still think Bucks were being selfish/stupid going with the while trios belts and that FTR/Bucks III should have happened this Summer.

If Bucks are ducking FTR like Shawn did Bret, do Bucks will turn heel again in the next year to do match #3 ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Definition of Technician said:


> I agree. I still think Bucks were being selfish/stupid going with the while trios belts and that FTR/Bucks III should have happened this Summer.


nah, you‘d think the money is in a FTR beating YB for the titles win

but i can easily see the money also being in a FTR title defence - especially if the program is shaping up as it is / or YB beating them for the titles even

FTR aligning with Punk, them being 1 in the rankings without a shot for so long, etc etc etc

Punk and them will cut a promo about this sometime


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

3venflow said:


> Dave may break his scale again for this one and go 8 stars. I think this tops FTR/Briscoes for my current MOTY, but I'm gonna watch both back in December.


*I think this is very fair, given his recent inflated ratings. It makes the scale reasonable again.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560595807081877506


----------



## DammitChrist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561171628251283457 
It’s good to know that CM Punk is still happy to be around


----------



## Tell it like it is

DammitChrist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561171628251283457
> It’s good to know that CM Punk is still happy to be around


So pretty much Punk said stop speculating shit


----------



## DammitChrist

Dax Harwood just had a really good match against Rocky Romero on tonight's NJPW Strong episode 

I also strongly recommend checking out the main event too, which was Blake Christian vs Hiromu Takahashi vs El Desperado.

Those 3 men just had an outstanding match, and it honestly might have been the best performance that I've seen from Blake Christian so far (which could've been helped by the fact that he was battling with 2 of the best junior heavyweights in NJPW here).

It might've been the best match I've seen on NJPW Strong so far this year 👏

Edit:

For the record, if you're not into seeing goofy moments, then I suggest skipping the first 3 minutes; which is when the action in the main event really got started.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is funny


----------



## Sad Panda

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is funny


RJ City gets a laugh out of me every single episode of Hey! EW. My favorite episode is with Taz. You know shit’s funny when you have the behind the scenes crew laughing.


----------



## 3venflow

The Trust Busters have added a fifth member at the Dark tapings...



Spoiler



Jeeves Kay/JVS-K aka VSK who has worked Dark in the past and more recent IMPACT. He got on Dynamite in 2020, losing to Spears in a squash.

He seems to be their butler. This group is getting even more eclectic and I'm starting to think that is the point. Wouldn't surprise me if Abadon joins them next.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> The Trust Busters have added a fifth member at the Dark tapings...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jeeves Kay/JVS-K aka VSK who has worked Dark in the past and more recent IMPACT. He got on Dynamite in 2020, losing to Spears in a squash.
> 
> He seems to be their butler. This group is getting even more eclectic and I'm starting to think that is the point. Wouldn't surprise me if Abadon joins them next.
> 
> View attachment 131082


Someone on twitter nailed it on the head.

Ari Daivari= Tony Khan
Slim J = TK's obsession with Indy talent
Parker Boudreux= TK bringing in former WWE talent
Sonny = People saying TK is woke


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> Someone on twitter nailed it on the head.
> 
> Ari Daivari= Tony Khan
> Slim J = TK's obsession with Indy talent
> Parker Boudreux= TK bringing in former WWE talent
> Sonny = People saying TK is woke


not just that - TK replied to them saying ‘can you read my mind’?

trustbusters might be the weirdest group ever when all is said and done xD

i loved their match on Rampage and i became a fan


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> The Trust Busters have added a fifth member at the Dark tapings...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jeeves Kay/JVS-K aka VSK who has worked Dark in the past and more recent IMPACT. He got on Dynamite in 2020, losing to Spears in a squash.
> 
> He seems to be their butler. This group is getting even more eclectic and I'm starting to think that is the point. Wouldn't surprise me if Abadon joins them next.
> 
> View attachment 131082





Spoiler



Interesting. I thought that VSK was signed with Impact. He was working there and not working Dark recently. I think he might be up there for most AEW matches.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561380522961649665
Here's one for the coomers!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bte is pretty fun this week - good to have kenny back


----------



## Scuba Steve

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bte is pretty fun this week - good to have kenny back


His limping around while trying to run to the Bucks though 😂😂😂

It's still real to me dammit! 😜


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny thinks Cody is still in AEW. Looks like he's kayfabe not been watching anything during his time off.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Kenny thinks Cody is still in AEW. Looks like he's kayfabe not been watching anything during his time off.
> 
> View attachment 131128


lol, yeah - loved that


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wardlow is for the people


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561819641936318466


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bte is pretty fun this week - good to have kenny back


Kenny laughing at the picture of Cody as the video reads “GAME OVER” is fucking gold.


----------



## 3venflow

Minoru Suzuki is back in the States in late October to appear in DEFY, so I wouldn't be surprise if he stops by AEW again. Always fun to have the Murder Grandpa around. He hasn't wrestled since early July so must be recovering after a crazy schedule (159 matches in 2021~2022 at the age of 54).


----------



## jobber77

AEW ring set up for some gamescom action 

We should see some actual game play for the game in the next few days


----------



## La Parka

AEW sent me a presale code for their canada show.

they clearly know im the biggest fan of the dub.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

La Parka said:


> AEW sent me a presale code for their canada show.
> 
> they clearly know im the biggest fan of the dub.


Well, you must be registered somewhere to have gotten it

maybe…. You are a fan??


----------



## Aedubya

What's a good site for AEW news? 
WrestlingInc are far too pro WWE for my liking and give the impression they don't like AEW at all


----------



## 3venflow

Aedubya said:


> What's a good site for AEW news?
> WrestlingInc are far too pro WWE for my liking and give the impression they don't like AEW at all


411wrestling is alright.









411MANIA | Beyond Wrestling The Last Stand Results: Steel Cage Warfare Main Events, More







411mania.com


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> What's a good site for AEW news?
> WrestlingInc are far too pro WWE for my liking and give the impression they don't like AEW at all


ignore news and just see what happens?

the only news i trust is that which i see for myself


----------



## rich110991

Aedubya said:


> What's a good site for AEW news?
> WrestlingInc are far too pro WWE for my liking and give the impression they don't like AEW at all


I used to use gerweck.net but now I just use Twitter. Although I need to try and stop myself from reading the comments because it’s way too toxic!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rich110991 said:


> I used to use gerweck.net but now I just use Twitter. Although I need to try and stop myself from reading the comments because it’s way too toxic!


yah - twitter is best… and worst


----------



## La Parka

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well, you must be registered somewhere to have gotten it
> 
> maybe…. You are a fan??


tickets sold hella fast but parka IS IN


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

La Parka said:


> tickets sold hella fast but parka IS IN


dude, how you get to see AEW

but superfan LICC doesn’t

…. No justice xD

lol - enjoy it brother - i hope OC is the main event


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562815602296664064


----------



## Dr. Middy

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562815602296664064


Damn.

Punk and Cabana are on such bad terms that Colt has to wrestle on another continent.


----------



## LongPig666

This is awesome.


----------



## 3venflow

AEW @ Gamescon 2022 in Germany:

Christopher Daniels d. Evil Uno with the Best Moonsault Ever

Colt Cabana d. Angelico with a roll-up


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562827922196480004


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Colt Cabana main evented the biggest drawing AEW event outside of the US?! Time to put the title on him.

Remember when Colt piefaced Kip Sabian and blew him off? That was hilarious.


----------



## 3venflow

The Bunny has a role in the new Puppet Master spin-off movie, Doktor Death. Probably explains why we haven't seen her much. More AEW wrestlers seem to be landing TV and movie roles now.


----------



## JasmineAEW

3venflow said:


> The Bunny has a role in the new Puppet Master spin-off movie, Doktor Death. Probably explains why we haven't seen her much. More AEW wrestlers seem to be landing TV and movie roles now.
> 
> View attachment 131421


That is awesome! She is a huge horror movie fan.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

So much smiley potential.


----------



## 3venflow

Anyone interested in watching the AEW matches from Gamescon yesterday, they start around 3 hours, 9 minutes on the stream below with Peter Avalon as ring announcer.

Both matches go over 10 minutes.









Twitch


Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




www.twitch.tv


----------



## bdon

La Parka said:


> tickets sold hella fast but parka IS IN


You’re going to the show?

You’ll love it, man. AEW shows really are an entirely different experience live. The crowd really shows ITS star power when you’re actually there.


----------



## 3venflow

This is an interesting generation clash at the location of the first ever WCW Nitro.


----------



## bdon

3venflow said:


> This is an interesting generation clash at the location of the first ever WCW Nitro.
> 
> View attachment 131510


That Nitro is still one of the coolest shows to go back and rewatch. The Jericho Cruise is another.

Would be wise of TK to maybe do a few house shows on college campuses, film them for research purposes, see what works, what doesn’t, and if things go smoothly, run a Dynamite or two per year live from college campuses with the raucous, lively young crowds.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Workhorsemen (aka JD Drake/Anthony Henry) just had a really good tag match against the pair of Ren Narita/KUSHIDA in the main event of tonight's NJPW Strong episode.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I can't be the only one who wants to see a heel Keith Lee tear shit up right


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Fucking hell, PWI500 is in a few days. Everyone brace yourselves.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Fucking hell, PWI500 is in a few days. Everyone brace yourselves.


Let the cringe commence


----------



## Prized Fighter

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Fucking hell, PWI500 is in a few days. Everyone brace yourselves.


I am once again preemptively reminding everyone that the PWI list is based on kayfabe accomplishments.

Warning to those that will be butthurt.


----------



## DammitChrist

Jon Moxley better win that PWI 500 list then, or have even Will Ospreay win too.


----------



## 3venflow

My PWI predictions based on kayfabe:

1. Roman Reigns
2. Jon Moxley
3. Jay White
4. CM Punk
5. Kazuchika Okada

Last year's was:

1. Kenny Omega
2. Roman Reigns
3. Bobby Lashley
4. Drew McIntyre
5. Kota Ibushi

Reigns has monopolized WWE's titles so that will probably make him number one and potentially push any others out of the top five. Mox and Punk (pre-injury) have had big years and they always include a New Japan guy in the top five. Maybe two this year and it could be Okada or Ospreay (I went with Okada because of the G1 if that falls in the voting period, but it's a toss-up).


----------



## bdon

It’s got to be Roman as everyone in AEW failed to really do anything significant in terms of Kayfabe.


----------



## rich110991

To be honest Punk had the match with Darby, the Kingston feud, the AMAZING MJF feud, the Hangman feud, etc… I think it will be Roman though.

MJF should be up there too. Unless it’s about titles and stuff. The work with Wardlow and Punk was 🔥


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TK is up to something


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564481809236238336


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK is up to something
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564481809236238336


Could this be NFL Jaguar related?


----------



## RapShepard

In video Nash speaks on Wardlow vs Orange Cassidy, says OC is his guy. Said there's the Corny and gray haired Nash part of him that wants to hate on it. But he realizes he has to get over that it's not the era of his dad's wrestling and that he can't pretend it's not entertaining. 

Always cool when a retired legend can poke fun at their bias and just give the new generation some credit. 

Sent from my REVVLRY+ using Tapatalk


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## TD Stinger

@Prized Fighter remember when you were talking about a stable a while back or so with MJF and others leading an anti WWE brigade (or something to that effect)? I'm starting to come around and thinking that's something that might actually happen, or at least somewhat happen.

I don't think Starks & Hangman will be involved. But I can see Ethan Page being involved at this point. Stokely has been recruiting a lot of guys recently. And if you look at guys like Ethan & Moriarty that he recruited, they have not been on TV since he recruited them. So either they don't have any immediate plans for them or they're saving them for something. And if you look at what Stokely has been doing on TV, he's got the mid card guys in Ethan & Moriarty, he got the tag team in the Ass Boys, he got Cass last night as an enforcer. Now all they really need is a leader and I can see that being MJF.

Maybe I'm way off but I'm starting to feel like that's going to happen, and they're holding all of these guys back for a surprise at some point.


----------



## Prized Fighter

TD Stinger said:


> @Prized Fighter remember when you were talking about a stable a while back or so with MJF and others leading an anti WWE brigade (or something to that effect)? I'm starting to come around and thinking that's something that might actually happen, or at least somewhat happen.
> 
> I don't think Starks & Hangman will be involved. But I can see Ethan Page being involved at this point. Stokely has been recruiting a lot of guys recently. And if you look at guys like Ethan & Moriarty that he recruited, they have not been on TV since he recruited them. So either they don't have any immediate plans for them or they're saving them for something. And if you look at what Stokely has been doing on TV, he's got the mid card guys in Ethan & Moriarty, he got the tag team in the Ass Boys, he got Cass last night as an enforcer. Now all they really need is a leader and I can see that being MJF.
> 
> Maybe I'm way off but I'm starting to feel like that's going to happen, and they're holding all of these guys back for a surprise at some point.


I think they do that, but the Morrissey thing throws it off a bit. He isn't an AEW original and does have WWE history. Granted, he reinvented himself in Impact and became a very different performer. Regardless of the stable, I would love to see Morrissey vs Wardlow have another match and it be for the TNT Title. That is a really good hoss fight. Another guy that I wish they would replace is Moriarty. He fits the group, but Gresham would be better based on his recent gripes


----------



## DammitChrist

Prized Fighter said:


> I think they do that, but the Morrissey thing throws it off a bit. He isn't an AEW original and does have WWE history. Granted, he reinvented himself in Impact and became a very different performer. Regardless of the stable, I would love to see Morrissey vs Wardlow have another match and it be for the TNT Title. That is a really good hoss fight. Another guy that I wish they would replace is Moriarty. He fits the group, but Gresham would be better based on his recent gripes


I mean, W. Morrissey could realistically have been recruited by MJF to be his new Wardlow (except he's more established this time, so Morrissey wouldn't need to be a servant to him).

Maybe this could be MJF's indirect way of getting his revenge on Wardlow by taking the TNT title away while he focuses on gunning for the AEW World title.


----------



## Scuba Steve

TD Stinger said:


> @Prized Fighter remember when you were talking about a stable a while back or so with MJF and others leading an anti WWE brigade (or something to that effect)? I'm starting to come around and thinking that's something that might actually happen, or at least somewhat happen.
> 
> I don't think Starks & Hangman will be involved. But I can see Ethan Page being involved at this point. Stokely has been recruiting a lot of guys recently. And if you look at guys like Ethan & Moriarty that he recruited, they have not been on TV since he recruited them. So either they don't have any immediate plans for them or they're saving them for something. And if you look at what Stokely has been doing on TV, he's got the mid card guys in Ethan & Moriarty, he got the tag team in the Ass Boys, he got Cass last night as an enforcer. Now all they really need is a leader and I can see that being MJF.
> 
> Maybe I'm way off but I'm starting to feel like that's going to happen, and they're holding all of these guys back for a surprise at some point.


I could see them showing up at the end of All Out to beat down Mox and Punk both. Question becomes do you redebut MJF as their leader or do you hold off on his reveal for Grand Slam in NY a few weeks later?


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565132747869507588


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565930012997468161
If you're wondering what Marko is up to. Here he is getting absolutely flung into a GCW crowd.


----------



## ElTerrible

TD Stinger said:


> @Prized Fighter remember when you were talking about a stable a while back or so with MJF and others leading an anti WWE brigade (or something to that effect)? I'm starting to come around and thinking that's something that might actually happen, or at least somewhat happen.
> 
> I don't think Starks & Hangman will be involved. But I can see Ethan Page being involved at this point. Stokely has been recruiting a lot of guys recently. And if you look at guys like Ethan & Moriarty that he recruited, they have not been on TV since he recruited them. So either they don't have any immediate plans for them or they're saving them for something. And if you look at what Stokely has been doing on TV, he's got the mid card guys in Ethan & Moriarty, he got the tag team in the Ass Boys, he got Cass last night as an enforcer. Now all they really need is a leader and I can see that being MJF.
> 
> Maybe I'm way off but I'm starting to feel like that's going to happen, and they're holding all of these guys back for a surprise at some point.


Ass Boys, Cass, Moriarty? What´s MJF invading? Dark or Elevation.

MJF as the leader flopped big time with The Pinnacle. He needs to be #2 to his daddy CM Punk for a while. Ethan Page with the new Women´s Champion Storm, Hayter or Shida as his girlfriend. Sasha Banks would obviously be nuts, but that´s the level of faction that needs to be create on Sunday. Shame they wasted Hangman on this Elite storyline.


----------



## 3venflow

It's cool how five of the six ended up wrestling in a then unforeseen new national promotion (Will as a NJPW rep). The sixth guy, Ricochet, obviously being in WWE. So they've all ended up earning a good paycheck.

Look how skinny Will was here, which is why guys like Garcia should be able to do what Will has done and fill out their physiques to become top dogs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565969090774179840


----------



## bdon

Not sure if the above has been posted, but that clip hints at this all possibly being some super intelligent, smarky wrestlers knowing all too well how the fans think and playing it up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Not sure if the above has been posted, but that clip hints at this all possibly being some super intelligent, smarky wrestlers knowing all too well how the fans think and playing it up.


never underestimate the wrestlers of today fucking with fans - cause this generation are really the first who were smarks when they were younger


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566548251121172480
I think he could be the one who dethrones Wardlow at some point.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566548251121172480
> I think he could be the one who dethrones Wardlow at some point.


man, just looking at him coming to the ring on Rampage

the dude has ‘it’ in spades.

his facial expressions alone is gold

i’m very high on Hobbs. So much so, i think he should beat Starks tonight

let them always be in each others’ way on the road to the top


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> man, just looking at him coming to the ring on Rampage
> 
> the dude has ‘it’ in spades.
> 
> his facial expressions alone is gold
> 
> i’m very high on Hobbs. So much so, i think he should beat Starks tonight
> 
> let them always be in each others’ way on the road to the top


I want him wearing that fur coat he wore all the time, lean into that Victor Sweet look. Play up the fact you are only here to make as much money as possible and don’t give a shit who you got to step on to get it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> I want him wearing that fur coat he wore all the time, lean into that Victor Sweet look. Play up the fact you are only here to make as much money as possible and don’t give a shit who you got to step on to get it.


lolll, yeah - the one time fur coat that EVERYBODY was asking for after that promo xD

he looked like an end game boss


----------



## Not Lying

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566548251121172480
> I think he could be the one who dethrones Wardlow at some point.


I'd have him beat Ricky in a convincing fashion, like a 6-8min match max.
They can extend the feud, Ricky could refuse to let it go and this gives him an underdog aura, he can still attack Hobbs and get overpowered.


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lolll, yeah - the one time fur coat that EVERYBODY was asking for after that promo xD
> 
> he looked like an end game boss


----------



## bdon

In watching that fight scene again, I am ashamed to say The Young Bucks sell more than Chiwetel Ejiofor did in playing Victor Sweet. Haha


----------



## Tell it like it is

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566548251121172480
> I think he could be the one who dethrones Wardlow at some point.


He'll yeah! The guy was in my top 10 but after this he's in my top 5

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/x4m6ym


----------



## bdon

Delete


----------



## bdon

Delete


----------



## stew mack

La Parka said:


> I heard some gossip that Kofi Kingston and Eddie Kingston are related


Kofi actually has talent though


----------



## 3venflow

Interesting snippet from TK on the ROH purchase.

_Khan said, "I think this is the start of a really big time for us. So in talking about some of that...it's a relevant comparison. Like I said, I think the promotion AEW is probably more like Jim Crockett Promotions, and honestly acquiring Ring of Honor, it's different. I paid a lot less for Ring of Honor than they paid for the UWF man. Yeah." _

UWF was sold for $4.2m. So that $40m rumor about ROH was likely more bullshit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

how cool for Silver


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566806360242765826


----------



## DammitChrist

On a somewhat related note, as of this morning, NJPW crowds can FINALLY cheer and boo again after 2.5 long years being limited to either silence or making restricted noise through claps or stomps.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566791685493096448
Maybe this increases the chances of a big star like Bryan Danielson competing in a NJPW ring for at least a brief run since I heard that he apparently wants to wrestle there whenever their crowds finally make verbal noise again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

lol - Hangman a real one


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566829351471140866


----------



## FrankenTodd

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - Hangman a real one
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566829351471140866


[emoji23][emoji1787] not a Page fan but I hand it to him on this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scuba Steve

Where tf is my BTE episode?


----------



## Tell it like it is

New BTE today! But I don't think they're going to talk about the situation that happened. That's my prediction but I could be wrong though, we'll see what happens.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567040038327959555


----------



## 3venflow

Apparently, HOOK & Action Bronson vs. 2point0 will be on Grand Slam. Bronson has been training with Taz.


----------



## LongPig666

LOL. CM Punk Dark Side parody.


----------



## 3venflow

The luckiest man in the world, Jake Hager, has signed an AEW contract extension, per Jericho.

His AEW career stats:

18 matches in 2020
12 matches in 2021
8 matches in 2022 (so far)


----------



## 3venflow

One of the best wrestlers on Dark during the pandemic era is a free agent again after apparently leaving MLW. Will AEW snap him up this time? You could team him with Ortiz if Santana goes.

Wouldn't surprise me at all if HHH shows interest in him for NXT too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567730343222067201


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> One of the best wrestlers on Dark during the pandemic era is a free agent again after apparently leaving MLW. Will AEW snap him up this time? You could team him with Ortiz if Santana goes.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me at all if HHH shows interest in him for NXT too.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567730343222067201


Danny and Ortiz will make a pretty good team


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Danny boy sending the fans home happy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567698896717062144


----------



## TD Stinger




----------



## CovidFan

Just had a random thought: there's a lot of delicious irony that such an atrocious story line (Punk coming back too early) could be what leads to him actually leaving and the company being < it was. If not for that complete garbage, the company would still be the same.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Taking a page from AEW


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568049210058047489


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Jon Moxley is the fucking man.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568635762543046656
DDT held a 10th anniversary show for Takeshita in Osaka earlier. I expect he'll be back in AEW soon unless The Elite leave, then it could get complicated (he's a Kenny guy). Nakazawa said recently that Takeshita wants to make his living in America, so I could see a full-time switch sooner or later.

Takeshita beat Daisuke Sasaki in the main event at 22:19.

BTW, Joey Janela recently won the DDT Extreme Title (their hardcore belt).





__





DDT Konosuke Takeshita 10th Anniversary ~ Nishinari Bay Blues ~ « Events Database « CAGEMATCH - The Internet Wrestling Database


Internet Wrestling Database



www.cagematch.net


----------



## Not Lying

3venflow said:


> The luckiest man in the world, Jake Hager, has signed an AEW contract extension, per Jericho.
> 
> His AEW career stats:
> 
> 18 matches in 2020
> 12 matches in 2021
> 8 matches in 2022 (so far)


God damn Jericho. Hager is a charity hire for him like Nakazawa and Cutler are for Bucks.
The MF should be making in the very low 6 figures for his non existent contribution.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568714823147585536
😂


----------



## DammitChrist

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568714823147585536
> 😂


Why is that sad Twitter troll account being shared here?

Nothing he says is even 'funny' anyway.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

DammitChrist said:


> Why is that sad Twitter troll account being shared here?
> 
> Nothing he says is even 'funny' anyway.


The day you get banned will be the greatest day ever you annoying bot


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> The day you get banned will be the greatest day ever you annoying bot


stop talking to yourself in the mirror bud


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

LifeInCattleClass said:


> stop talking to yourself in the mirror bud


stop being a tool


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> stop being a tool


N E G A T I V E


----------



## RainmakerV2

Tony's face lol


----------



## 3venflow

RVD vs. Dante at the Mall of America - RVD is in incredible shape for his age.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569008169455652864


----------



## 3venflow

FTR will defend the IWGP Tag belts against Aussie Open on October 1st as part of New Japan's night one in London. I'd expect them to retain here and go on to defend against the World Tag League winners at Wrestle Kingdom in January (where they'll probably drop them).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569234104935071744


----------



## Prized Fighter

Bryan Danielson did a Q&A in Vancouver recently.

SquaredCircle Reddit has some of the details. Things can obviously change, but the contract part is interesting.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> View attachment 133327
> 
> Bryan Danielson did a Q&A in Vancouver recently.
> 
> SquaredCircle Reddit has some of the details. Things can obviously change, but the contract part is interesting.


good guy Danielson

might as well build the company around him now


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> good guy Danielson
> 
> might as well build the company around him now


Ironically this would be the 3rd time Bryan would have to headline a company after Punk left. First it was when Punk left ROH for WWE and second was after Punk left WWE and the Yes movement started. Now Bryan has to take over again. The first two times Bryan took that opportunity and knocked it out of the park. This is also why Bryan will always be above Punk for me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> Ironically this would be the 3rd time Bryan would have to headline a company after Punk left. First it was when Punk left ROH for WWE and second was after Punk left WWE and the Yes movement started. Now Bryan has to take over again. The first two times Bryan took that opportunity and knocked it out of the park. This is also why Bryan will always be above Punk for me.


yup, i have always been a Danielson guy

was never really that big of a fan of Punk - but recognised what he could do for AEW’s profile

…. Little did we know xD


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570110927558803456
This is something.

I do think it would be funny if Wardlow brought this shirt to the ring, then after his 2nd powerbomb, he put it on his opponent and then powerbombs them one more time/pin.


----------



## TD Stinger

Prized Fighter said:


> View attachment 133327
> 
> Bryan Danielson did a Q&A in Vancouver recently.
> 
> SquaredCircle Reddit has some of the details. Things can obviously change, but the contract part is interesting.


So, I try to take wreslters at their word but Bryan is exactly the kind of guy who I hear "this is my last wrestling contract" and then 2 years later when his deal is up he just keeps going, lol. Like, I feel like I hear this speech all the time from wrestlers and it feels like few of them ever stick to their word.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Glad the “tone down the language” “report” got shut down with this week’s show. MJF said shit - only a couple weeks after Ace Steel dropped an F-bomb. Most of the network related reports are completely made up for click-bate. I’m not saying that some of the dirt sheet writers don’t know someone that works for one of the networks. It’s just that the camera guys aren’t always going to be a credible source of information about network direction…


----------



## 3venflow

MJF got engaged.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MJF cooks Sheamus


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570489844320866304


----------



## 3venflow

We could get Daniels vs. Takeshita at the Tokyo Game Show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570339799378325504


----------



## 3venflow

Chris Daniels beat Chris Brookes on day one of the AEW Fight Forever exhibition at the Tokyo Game Show and then Takeshita beat Daniels. Daniels/Brookes was AEW's first ever match on Japanese soil.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570711478369677312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570715605497679874
Day two AEW Fight Forever card at the Tokyo Game Show. Yuki Ueno is GREAT and nice to see him on there. Get him over to the States at some point.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570672445149032449


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Best Friends on Netflix show


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> MJF cooks Sheamus
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570489844320866304


Damn. Fatality.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

3venflow said:


> Chris Daniels beat Chris Brookes on day one of the AEW Fight Forever exhibition at the Tokyo Game Show and then Takeshita beat Daniels. Daniels/Brookes was AEW's first ever match on Japanese soil.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570711478369677312
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570715605497679874
> Day two AEW Fight Forever card at the Tokyo Game Show. Yuki Ueno is GREAT and nice to see him on there. Get him over to the States at some point.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570672445149032449


I hope they recorded the full matches for Dark. I can see some camera people filming so here's hoping.


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Best Friends on Netflix show


Thats a weird showscreen 😂😂


----------



## kingfunkel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568272310217441280
Bit late to the party. Who is Brad Shepard? He has over 8k followers.. Is he reliable or just a bullshitter?


----------



## ElTerrible

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Best Friends on Netflix show


I support the attempt to injure Chuck, but injury-prone Statlander should not be on such a slippery show. Also this would be the greatest ever if Orange Cassidy just stayed in character and just did the whole thing with his hands in his pockets or just walked straight into the lava.


----------



## ElTerrible

kingfunkel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568272310217441280
> Bit late to the party. Who is Brad Shepard? He has over 8k followers.. Is he reliable or just a bullshitter?


Christian was always better in the ring and on the mic than Edge, but this settles it. Banging Britt Baker at age 50 > Nailing Lita.


----------



## 3venflow

On day two of AEW Fight Forever at the Tokyo Game Show, Takeshita beat Chris Brookes (a good English worker stationed in Japan) in 10:46 with his jumping knee.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570991887007518723
Yuki Ueno beat Michael Nakazawa in 10:29 with a half-nelson suplex hold.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571021184627798016
Riho beat Hikari Noa in 8:19

Takeshita/Yuka Sakazaki beat Christopher Daniels/Ryo Mizunami in 10:26.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571025713528176640
Tomorrow there will be a couple more matches.

Yuka Sakazaki vs. Hikari Noa

Michael Nakazawa vs. Hagane Shinno (freelance/Gatou Move)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571057783054925826


----------



## DammitChrist

The reunited Roppongi Vice (aka Trent Beretta/Rocky Romero) just teamed with Taylor Rust and KUSHIDA against BULLET CLUB (aka Hikuleo/Juice Robinson/Chase Owens/Jay White) in tonight's main event of NJPW Strong.

The 8-tag match itself was a great main event 

Plus, Jay White cut a promo post-match, and he briefly called out Kenny Omega in the middle of his rant about Tama Tonga (who will challenge for the IWGP World Heavyweight title soon).


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571368599398514690


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571368599398514690


Smell you later, alligator. 

Doing this after signing for five years or however long he has left is a real head scratcher. He really seems to be in continuous flux. He said that he almost retired from injuries about a month ago. Now he is dealing with his mental health. Is his spiritual well-being at risk as well? I will claim ignorance as to what sort of spiritual journey Satanists are walking. Hopefully that part is as healthy as a Satanist can be going forward. He might use that struggle to get out of his contract.

I don’t mean to trivialize the real life struggles of the former Tommy End. He just seems to not know what he wants or needs at this stage in his career. It would seem that a long term contract would give Black the time and security to craft his ideal program involving the House of Black.

Maybe it was. Perhaps it wasn’t.


----------



## kingfunkel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571841224180473856


----------



## 3venflow

Christopher Daniels worked All Japan's 50th anniversary show, adding yet another promotion to his check list. He said he is close to his in-ring retirement. If that's true, AEW should give him a proper retirement match.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571443312321785856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571444055086870531


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

kingfunkel said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571841224180473856


Oh noes, cAnCuLLeD??!?!


----------



## Aedubya

ElTerrible said:


> Christian was always better in the ring and on the mic than Edge, but this settles it. Banging Britt Baker at age 50 > Nailing Lita.


Did he change his name to Adam Cole?


----------



## 3venflow

This is weird, clearly the Lucha Brothers don't care about losing. I hope Penta isn't unmasking soon (he's in a Mask vs. Mask match against Villano IV at Triplemania XXX on October 15) since he's losing his mask quite a lot this year. His mask is one of his defining features.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571745707303788544
Full results from their indy show:

Demus defeats Mascarita Dorada (11:31)

Taya Valkyrie defeats Lady Flammer (8:53)

Three Way Match
Brian Cage defeats Black Taurus and Willie Mack (11:16)

Tag Team Match
Rey Leon & Zokre defeat Black Danger & Latigo (13:26)

Singles Match
Lince Dorado defeats Matt Sydal (14:10)

Tag Team Match
The Factory (Aaron Solo & QT Marshall) defeat The Lucha Brothers (Penta El Zero Miedo & Rey Fenix) (10:55)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> This is weird, clearly the Lucha Brothers don't care about losing. I hope Penta isn't unmasking soon (he's in a Mask vs. Mask match against Villano IV at Triplemania XXX on October 15) since he's losing his mask quite a lot this year. His mask is one of his defining features.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571745707303788544
> Full results from their indy show:
> 
> Demus defeats Mascarita Dorada (11:31)
> 
> Taya Valkyrie defeats Lady Flammer (8:53)
> 
> Three Way Match
> Brian Cage defeats Black Taurus and Willie Mack (11:16)
> 
> Tag Team Match
> Rey Leon & Zokre defeat Black Danger & Latigo (13:26)
> 
> Singles Match
> Lince Dorado defeats Matt Sydal (14:10)
> 
> Tag Team Match
> The Factory (Aaron Solo & QT Marshall) defeat The Lucha Brothers (Penta El Zero Miedo & Rey Fenix) (10:55)


they really want that masks vs hair match with the bucks it seems xD


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> This is weird, clearly the Lucha Brothers don't care about losing. I hope Penta isn't unmasking soon (he's in a Mask vs. Mask match against Villano IV at Triplemania XXX on October 15) since he's losing his mask quite a lot this year. His mask is one of his defining features.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571745707303788544
> Full results from their indy show:
> 
> Demus defeats Mascarita Dorada (11:31)
> 
> Taya Valkyrie defeats Lady Flammer (8:53)
> 
> Three Way Match
> Brian Cage defeats Black Taurus and Willie Mack (11:16)
> 
> Tag Team Match
> Rey Leon & Zokre defeat Black Danger & Latigo (13:26)
> 
> Singles Match
> Lince Dorado defeats Matt Sydal (14:10)
> 
> Tag Team Match
> The Factory (Aaron Solo & QT Marshall) defeat The Lucha Brothers (Penta El Zero Miedo & Rey Fenix) (10:55)


Wow. Even Cody Rhodes wouldn't book The Factory to beat Lucha Bros


----------



## 3venflow

Takeshita on his way back 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572787635059585024
Cinnabon happy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572920305064054791


----------



## DammitChrist

Give me Konosuke Takeshita vs Bryan Danielson in a 20+ minute wrestling match!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Takeshita on his way back
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572787635059585024
> Cinnabon happy.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572920305064054791


belt him 

belt him the fuck up!

All Atlantic would be great for him - imagine him v Pac


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> belt him
> 
> belt him the fuck up!
> 
> All Atlantic would be great for him - imagine him v Pac


I need Page to win that All-Atlantic Title in Canada first, but Takeshita taking it from him at Revolution in February would be great.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Great news! Takshita is pretty much AEW's version of ROH Morishima but without the problems and let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> I need Page to win that All-Atlantic Title in Canada first, but Takeshita taking it from him at Revolution in February would be great.


imagine champ Page v Pac v Take in a 3-way

fookin’ hell


----------



## Tell it like it is

Speaking of Takeshita I do wonder if Endo or Ueno will make an appearance down the road


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> imagine champ Page v Pac v Take in a 3-way
> 
> fookin’ hell


I neeeeddd it. Page vs Takeshita makes me think Kevin Owens/Steen vs Sami Zayn/El Generico. Just in terms of how they play off each other's styles. They could really have a top notch mid-card feud.


----------



## 3venflow

Are the refs going to get stricter in AEW?

I'd let the trios matches stay tornado/lucha style, but toughen up on regular tags and bring back the tag ropes. That'd help differentiate the divisions too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573021471622025219


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> Takeshita on his way back
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572787635059585024
> Cinnabon happy.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572920305064054791


Had a wholesome little exchange with Eddie too. I didn't know I needed an Eddie and Takeshita pairing but now I do.


----------



## Scuba Steve

DammitChrist said:


> Give me Konosuke Takeshita vs Bryan Danielson in a 20+ minute wrestling match!!!


Great match up. 

After the Pac match last night I was thinking... when the hell is Tony going to give us Pac VS Danielson. Think it has to potential to be one of the best matches in the companies history.


----------



## 3venflow

God damn, this will be crazy. Arguably the two best high-flyers today.

Meltzer said in the new WON that Vikingo is close to getting a US visa, so we could see him appear in AEW at some point. The Bucks have long been interested in getting him in AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571939449470332928


----------



## 3venflow

Shida is a double champ now after winning the Ice Ribbon tag belts with Ibuki Hoshi.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> View attachment 134147
> 
> 
> God damn, this will be crazy. Arguably the two best high-flyers today.
> 
> Meltzer said in the new WON that Vikingo is close to getting a US visa, so we could see him appear in AEW at some point. The Bucks have long been interested in getting him in AEW.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571939449470332928


Can he speak English?


----------



## 3venflow

RiverFenix said:


> Can he speak English?


Haven't a clue, to be honest. I've never heard him speak, just wrestle. He actually did some dates in IMPACT and MLW a couple of years ago when he was less famous than now, but they were all in Mexico as he hasn't been able to get a visa. Now he's a talent AEW and WWE will want if he makes himself available, and just ranked #8 on the PWI500.


----------



## DammitChrist

Christopher Daniels wrestled a good tag match with Yuya Uemura against TMDK (aka Shane Haste/Bad Dude Tito) in tonight's episode of NJPW Strong.

Daniels ended up turning heel after the match, which I believe is the first time he's done so in several years.

Former AEW talent in Alan Angels faced Taiji Ishimori in the main event of this same episode of NJPW Strong.

Ishimori is currently the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Champion too.

Angels vs Ishimori was over 9 minutes long, but it ended up being a very good match


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Good (hey) EW this week


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

important points


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574246825573367814


----------



## 3venflow

AMAZING match between Takeshita and Higuchi in DDT yesterday for the KO-D Openweight Title (watch it why it lasts, CyberFight will DMCA it soon enough). Takeshita will be returning to AEW now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

isn't this sort of a 'lucky he wasn't killed' act in Philly?

also - the Mets tweeting it is gold


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575499927660085248


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576295907816980481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576295760395587584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576296489378201600
Another guy on Twitter said it was better than FTR vs. Briscoes II but not FTR vs. Briscoes I.


----------



## JasmineAEW

That Sonal girl is pretty awesome. She’s a huge NJPW fan.


----------



## 3venflow

AEW needs to get to the UK asap. We'll see things like this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576495879963353089


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> AEW needs to get to the UK asap. We'll see things like this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576495879963353089


Man, can't wait til Danhaunsen and OC get in front of those rabid UK crowds.


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> isn't this sort of a 'lucky he wasn't killed' act in Philly?
> 
> also - the Mets tweeting it is gold
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575499927660085248


Thats not the mets retweeting it?!


----------



## DammitChrist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576565161644552192


----------



## 3venflow

DammitChrist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576565161644552192


It's a shame she's hardly around anymore. One of the few women who genuinely got over with the crowd. She brings a natural energy that most of the others don't/can't.

How often do you hear crowds like this for AEW women's matches now?


----------



## Tell it like it is

DammitChrist said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576565161644552192


She misses us Rihomaniacs! Hopefully her visa issues get sorted out soon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576590982002667520


----------



## Prosper

What's going on with Riho? Injured again?


----------



## just_one

3venflow said:


> Shida is a double champ now after winning the Ice Ribbon tag belts with Ibuki Hoshi.
> 
> View attachment 134203


can we just stop for a moment and appreciate how gorgeous shinda is?

Thanks


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576295907816980481
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576295760395587584
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576296489378201600
> Another guy on Twitter said it was better than FTR vs. Briscoes II but not FTR vs. Briscoes I.


We already knew how good FTR could be but Aussie Open are having a hell of a year too.


----------



## Whoanma

Prosper said:


> What's going on with Riho? Injured again?


Nope. She's in Japan.


----------



## 3venflow

2022 = Moxley's magnum opus


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577749102355529749
Incredible


----------



## 3venflow

Takeshita returns to AEW in the next two weeks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Takeshita returns to AEW in the next two weeks.


if i can’t get the Elite… i’ll take Takeshita


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if i can’t get the Elite… i’ll take Takeshita


Four way at Full Gear for All-Atlantic Title: Ethan Page vs Takeshita vs Bandido

Ethan Page beats Pac at the Toronto Rampage. Pac moves on to a Trios feud with the Best Friends or (hopefully) the Elite.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578380146662416388
Stick him with Riccaboni and Caprice in the ROH booth if they ever get TV. He wrestled more for ROH than any other promotion and knows its history inside out.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578380146662416388
> Stick him with Riccaboni and Caprice in the ROH booth if they ever get TV. He wrestled more for ROH than any other promotion and knows its history inside out.


I don't think he can wrestle, but he is a former ROH champion, so he could have a segment with Jericho.


----------



## 3venflow

Big IMPACT/AEW spoiler...



Spoiler


----------



## DammitChrist

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578435937088208896
Will Ospreay is going to continue dominating the 2020s list at this rate.

The same goes for Kazuchika Okada and Jon Moxley too.


----------



## DammitChrist

Wheeler Yuta just wrestled a pretty good tag match with Homicide against BULLET CLUB (aka Karl Anderson/Jay White) in the main event of tonight's NJPW Strong episode.

After the match, Jay White cut a pretty damn good promo where he talked shit about Eddie Kingston, Jon Moxley, and even Kenny Omega (briefly though).

It was mostly focused on Kingston though since White called him out for no-showing this event (even though the former couldn't compete since he was legitimately sick).

White heavily teased a potential meeting with Kingston in New York at some point soon.


----------



## rich110991

I’ve seen a few tweets, some saying AEW fans have been deadly silent after Bray’s return, others saying they’ve been slating it. I’ve seen nothing but praise!

I want both companies to be good and Bray’s return was great.


----------



## 3venflow

rich110991 said:


> I’ve seen a few tweets, some saying AEW fans have been deadly silent after Bray’s return, others saying they’ve been slating it. I’ve seen nothing but praise!
> 
> I want both companies to be good and Bray’s return was great.


WWE and Bray is a match made in heaven and was the right move.

If Tony Khan had really wanted Bray, he could've pushed the boat out in the many months WWE was still Vince's to get him. Apparently, there were some exploratory talks, but nothing much.

I'm glad he didn't and it showed he does have a sort of ideology when it comes to signings. Bray is perfect for WWE, with the high-budget production and smoke-and-mirrors. In AEW, he'd have less of that and what we'd get is the poor in-ring worker having to be pushed hard to justify a huge salary.

AEW doesn't have the direction/budget to cover up those weaknesses. You kind of sink or swim in AEW by how the fans take to you and how you resonate with them in the ring. And there are better in-ring guys in MLW and IMPACT than Bray like Fatu. An Ospreay, AJ or Fatu suits AEW more than a Bray, Kross or Corbin. Guys with charisma but who are strong in the ring too. That should be their main USP or else they have nothing that makes them unique.


----------



## 3venflow

AEW won't be signing the Good Brothers, who are WWE-bound according to Mike Johnson and will reunite with AJ Styles. It's an interesting one since they are friends of the Elite but it doesn't feel like they made any great effort to sign them, possibly due to their day one snub. I guess that means Anderson drops the NEVER title to Hikuleo.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> AEW won't be signing the Good Brothers, who are WWE-bound according to Mike Johnson and will reunite with AJ Styles. It's an interesting one since they are friends of the Elite but it doesn't feel like they made any great effort to sign them, possibly due to their day one snub. I guess that means Anderson drops the NEVER title to Hikuleo.


This is good news for AEW.


----------



## DammitChrist

Huh, I guess that explains why Judgment Day has been assaulting AJ Styles over the last couple of weeks, but yet he’s mostly kept separate from Edge and Rey Mysterio.


----------



## MaseMan

3venflow said:


> AEW won't be signing the Good Brothers, who are WWE-bound according to Mike Johnson and will reunite with AJ Styles. It's an interesting one since they are friends of the Elite but it doesn't feel like they made any great effort to sign them, possibly due to their day one snub. I guess that means Anderson drops the NEVER title to Hikuleo.


Bray Wyatt and the Good Brothers are all guys who are probably a better fit for WWE than AEW at this point, so good for them. AEW doesn't have to sign every single person who becomes available.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I cannot be happier that good brothers are wwe bound

bray fits right in with the fed too

he would’ve been interesting in aew - but his ideas might’ve become too lofty

good things for the fed, good for the dub all around


----------



## rich110991

I think Bray could have worked in AEW for sure, but I get why people think he is better suited to WWE.


----------



## 3venflow

rich110991 said:


> I think Bray could have worked in AEW for sure, but I get why people think he is better suited to WWE.


If they pushed the trios division hard with him in it, he could have with two others doing the donkey work. But can you imagine a guy of his match quality headlining AEW PPVs? AEW PPVs nearly always have good to great main events. And that near guarantee is a major selling point for AEW. If you start importing the low workrate gimmick guys, AEW strays further and further away from that territory. A main event as atrocious as The Fiend vs. Rollins (HITC) could be fatal for a brand like AEW, which doesn't have decades of value to fall back on. A botched explosion caused backlash even though that had nothing to do with the two guys in the ring, who'd just put on a good match.

In a sense, HHH signing guys like Kross (who even the highly dependable Drew couldn't get anything out of), Bray, Strowman, Top Dolla and the Good Brothers (Anderson I've rated but he managed to have a poor match with Tanahashi and is mailing it in) is good for AEW as it suggests he is not leaning as heavily towards the workrate route as some seem to think. Workrate and match/style variety has been AEW's biggest selling point and should continue to be with strategic signings (but also some who don't always fit that mold so there is variety).


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579125281281150977
Tony Khan said AEW are working with NOAH (Sting is trying to get Darby to join him for Muta's retirement apparently), who have the same owners as AEW partners DDT and TJPW. Essentially, AEW seem have relationships with three of the top men's promotions in Japan now: NJPW, NOAH and DDT.

I wouldn't expect too much in terms of NOAH guys in AEW compared to NJPW, but kind of like Takeshita (DDT) appearing there maybe we might get the odd appearance. AEW should use these links to send younger talent for experience to these groups.

NOAH has some good young to experienced talents:

Go Shiozaki
Kaito Kitomiya (Misawa Jr. basically)
Naomichi Marufuji
Katsuhiko Nakajima (one of the best workers in the world and someone I reckon would get over in AEW)
Kenoh
Daisuke Harada

I feel like Marufuji would be pretty well known by the smart US audiences, since he had some of the best matches of the 2000s (including an influential match with KENTA in 2006), won the 2009 Super J Cup, and was in the 2016 G1 Climax (the best tournament in pro wrestling history, won by Kenny Omega) during New Japan's recent boom period.

And Nakajima is so outstanding that I think he'd get over in AEW, like Takeshita. Boss entrance theme too.






NOAH also uses guys who were are old now but who fans of the 90s and 2000s may recognize.

Takashi Sugiura
Masakatsu Funaki (MMA pioneer)
Kazuyuki Fujita (ex-PRIDE/NJPW)
Kendo Kashin
Hideki Suzuki (who was in NXT's Diamond Mine group)

And of course Muto/Muta who is retiring soon.

Former ECW champ Masato Tanaka, who technically belongs to ZERO1, works there most of the time and is still great at the age of 49.


----------



## MaseMan

Hard to fathom that Masato Tanaka is only 49. Had some legendary matches against Mike Awesome back in late '90s ECW.


----------



## 3venflow

It sounds like Dustin is considering retirement.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580288954678771712


----------



## DUSTY 74

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/y2dflt


----------



## omaroo

DUSTY 74 said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/y2dflt


Not surprising at all. TK is a super mark and is someone who is lives in cokoo land thinking the product is perfect with no flaws.


----------



## DammitChrist

AEW has flaws?

I honestly haven’t seen any of them.


----------



## omaroo

DammitChrist said:


> AEW has flaws?
> 
> I honestly haven’t seen any of them.


How can I respond to that?. 

You believe the product is perfect and a super fan so it's kinda pointless getting into a discussion with you.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581494322402594816
This is one of the craziest spots I have ever seen.


----------



## 3venflow

Penta won his Mask vs. Mask match with Villano IV, but didn't come away unscathed.










This spot with Cage and Bandido was cool.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581476071223881728


----------



## Scuba Steve

So we know Seattle debut is January 4th for what is advertised as Dynamite only. 

And the January 11th show is now announced for a return to Los Angeles for a Dynamite/Rampage taping. 

Wondering if the Rampage on January 6th will be in Portland?


----------



## DammitChrist

Happy 27th birthday to our AEW Women's World Champion, Toni Storm!!! 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582846021184655362


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583100967959990272


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583100967959990272


inb4 "cultural appropriation"


----------



## DammitChrist

Yesterday was also the 1-year anniversary of Daniel Garcia signing with AEW!!! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582721980129648641
It was a great signing too


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583418265660846080
Five star FTR.

I think Meltzer overrates most matches nowadays due to breaking his 5 star scale (I got accustomed to his old scale where 3 stars was a very good match, 4 stars was amazing, and 5 stars was generational), but this was a genuine classic tag up there with FTR vs. Briscoes. FTR have had four of the best tag matches of 2022: vs. Briscoes x2, vs. Bucks, vs. Aussie Open, and this is their best year ever. Yet only ONE of them happened in their home company of AEW, which is kinda strange. I guess you could call ROH part of AEW now but still lesser seen.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583418265660846080
> Five star FTR.
> 
> I think Meltzer overrates most matches nowadays due to breaking his 5 star scale (I got accustomed to his old scale where 3 stars was a very good match, 4 stars was amazing, and 5 stars was generational), but this was a genuine classic tag up there with FTR vs. Briscoes. FTR have had four of the best tag matches of 2022: vs. Briscoes x2, vs. Bucks, vs. Aussie Open, and this is their best year ever. Yet only ONE of them happened in their home company of AEW, which is kinda strange. I guess you could call ROH part of AEW now but still lesser seen.


honestly, if AEW was gonna sign a tag team, they absolutely should've signed Aussie Open over The Kingdom(assuming AEW has signed The Kingdom). Aussie Open only put on bangers in their AEW appearances.


----------



## DammitChrist

I'll make sure to watch FTR vs Aussie Open in late December before the year ends (along with Tetsuya Naito vs Zack Sabre Jr. too).

I typically watch *EVERY* NJPW event since mid July 2020, but I skipped the Royal Quest events since I kept checking if those shows were uploaded for the first 8 days (which they didn't), and I pretty much gave up once the *NEXT* NJPW show aired in the following week.

I might check out Will Ospreay vs Shota Umino in a couple of months too


----------



## 3venflow

This is great, a bunch of kids going crazy for one of the legendary Kenny Omega vs. Kazuchika Okada matches.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583565791097602048


----------



## Sad Panda

3venflow said:


> This is great, a bunch of kids going crazy for one of the legendary Kenny Omega vs. Kazuchika Okada matches.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583565791097602048


Where was this when I was in school?!?!


----------



## DammitChrist

Christopher Daniels just wrestled a good singles match against Yuya Uemura in tonight's episode of NJPW Strong.

However, the main event was Rocky Romero vs Shingo Takagi on this same episode, and THAT match was *great*!!

I strongly recommend checking out the latter match especially


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584098278697709568
*Sasha Banks stepped in a wrestling ring for the first time in 5 months to train Spanish students and met up with Miyu Yamashita. They probably had one of the greatest untelevised sparring matches of all time.*


----------



## 3venflow

Wade Keller speculates MJF signed a contract extension and could become a locker room leader. Huge if that turns out to be true (to be honest, it'd be bad business practice to bump his pay without any guarantees in return).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Wade Keller speculates MJF signed a contract extension and could become a locker room leader. Huge if that turns out to be true (to be honest, it'd be bad business practice to bump his pay without any guarantees in return).
> 
> View attachment 136407


it was always a work, keller later to the party


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@3venflow @Chelsea

*SASHA BANKS IS GOING TO JAPAN!!!! 🥳🎉🤸


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584458209036640256*


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

Tony Khan was embarrassingly bad in the Helwani interview.


----------



## 3venflow

FTR will travel to Japan for the first time to defend the IWGP Tag Team Title in Osaka on 11/5. Opponents to be determined. I'd expect them to win this one and then face the winners of the World Tag League at the Tokyo Dome on 1/4.






In December, they will defend the AAA Tag Team Title against the brothers Dragon Lee & Dralistico at AAA's Acapulo show, which will be headlined by Vikingo vs. Bandido for the AAA Mega Title. This show will be on a Wednesday so they'll miss Dynamite that week. I found it funny that AAA used the render of when they were Las Super Ranas, probably the only one of them holding just the AAA tag belts.


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> FTR will travel to Japan for the first time to defend the IWGP Tag Team Title in Osaka on 11/5. Opponents to be determined. I'd expect them to win this one and then face the winners of the World Tag League at the Tokyo Dome on 1/4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In December, they will defend the AAA Tag Team Title against the brothers Dragon Lee & Dralistico at AAA's Acapulo show, which will be headlined by Vikingo vs. Bandido for the AAA Mega Title. This show will be on a Wednesday so they'll miss Dynamite that week. I found it funny that AAA used the render of when they were Las Super Ranas, probably the only one of them holding just the AAA tag belts.
> 
> View attachment 136561


Would be really cool for Aussie Open to be their opponents and to run that match back at WK.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

3venflow said:


> FTR will travel to Japan for the first time to defend the IWGP Tag Team Title in Osaka on 11/5. Opponents to be determined. I'd expect them to win this one and then face the winners of the World Tag League at the Tokyo Dome on 1/4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In December, they will defend the AAA Tag Team Title against the brothers Dragon Lee & Dralistico at AAA's Acapulo show, which will be headlined by Vikingo vs. Bandido for the AAA Mega Title. This show will be on a Wednesday so they'll miss Dynamite that week. I found it funny that AAA used the render of when they were Las Super Ranas, probably the only one of them holding just the AAA tag belts.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136561


This is a spoiler, not a prediction: FTR is losing tomorrow night.


----------



## 3venflow

Edit: Made a thread about it.


----------



## Prosper

Cool feather in the hat for AEW. Fast Company is pretty reputable here in the states.

*AEW Named to Fast Company’s Second Annual “Brands That Matter” List*

_— Fast Company’s newest recognition honors companies providing compelling reasons for people to care about them and offering inspiration for others to buy in —_

Oct. 25, 2022 – Fast Company announced today that All Elite Wrestling (AEW) was named in its second annual Brands That Matter list, honoring brands that communicate and demonstrate brand purpose. The award honors companies and nonprofits that have achieved relevance through cultural impact and social engagement, and authentically communicated their missions and ideals.

AEW was honored among 145 companies, including large multinational conglomerates, startups and nonprofits that give people compelling reasons to care about them, offer inspiration for others to buy in. All 145 have found an ability to forge an emotional connection with customers, whether leading on the environment or pop culture, engaging B2B customers, or responding meaningfully to current events.

“This year, we’ve expanded the Brands That Matter program to evaluate honorees in the context of how they matter within the category in which they compete for people’s attention or loyalty. The result is a wide-ranging list of honorees that are making their mark on culture, and through social impact,” said Brendan Vaughan, Fast Company’s editor-in-chief.

“The distinction of being a brand that matters perfectly describes the rise of AEW in 2022,” said Tony Khan, CEO, GM and Head of Creative of AEW. “For the first time in more than two decades, professional wrestling fans have a legitimate, competitive alternative to mainstream wrestling, and we’re not only reviving the interest of lapsed fans, but also generating the fans of tomorrow with a world-class roster of incredible athletes and creative minds. This is an award earned by every wrestler on the roster, every producer and coach, everyone backstage making our shows run seamlessly, every fan in the arenas and every viewer watching around the world.”

This year has been another banner one for AEW, recently cementing a run of 18 out of consecutive 19 weeks in the top two Wednesday cable shows in the 18-49 demographic, as well as a massive consecutive stretch of pulling more than 1 million total viewers. Earlier this year,

Tony Khan announced that he purchased independent wrestling promotion Ring of Honor, preserving the legacy of a promotion that launched some of professional wrestling’s biggest names and incorporating decades of history into AEW’s programming. AEW debuted in new markets in 2022 including Los Angeles, Toronto, Detroit and Atlantic City, among others, and produced the unprecedented AEW x NJPW: Forbidden Door PPV that sold out the United Center in Chicago. “AEW: Dynamite” is seen every Wednesday on TBS and attracts the youngest wrestling audience on television. The fight-forward show “AEW: Rampage” airs every Friday on TNT.

Top talent from across the world debuted in AEW this year, including Saraya, Claudio Castagnoli, William Regal, Samoa Joe, Swerve Strickland, Keith Lee, Toni Storm, Athena, Renee Paquette, Danhausen and more. Additionally, AEW’s first-ever console video game, AEW: Fight Forever, won “Best Sports/Racing Game” at Gamescom 2022 in Germany ahead of its upcoming release. New titles were also launched this year, including the AEW TBS Championship, the AEW All-Atlantic Championship and the AEW Trios Championships.

Fast Company editors judged each brand on relevancy, cultural impact, ingenuity, and business impact to compile the list. Click here to see the complete list. The November issue of Fast Company magazine is available online now and will be on newsstands beginning November 1, 2022.?"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I FUCKING WON!!!!!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585143517160300544*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *I FUCKING WON!!!!!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585143517160300544*


go win in the stardom thread mate - this isn‘t ‘other wrestling’


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> go win in the stardom thread mate - this isn‘t ‘other wrestling’


*Or you can get a fucking clue and see the unbothered New Japan threads on the first page. That partnership with AEW makes it fair game. Pay attention.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Or you can get a fucking clue and see the unbothered New Japan threads on the first page. That partnership with AEW makes it fair game. Pay attention.*


for someone who’s ‘winning’ you sure act like a ’loser’ sometimes


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> for someone who’s ‘winning’ you sure act like a ’loser’ sometimes


*Says the guy crying about someone's happiness unprovoked. I'll be sure to make plenty more posts shitting on Tony Khan and this awful product just so I'm "on topic." Everyone can thank you for that.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Says the guy crying about someone's happiness unprovoked. I'll be sure to make plenty more posts shitting on Tony Khan and this awful product just so I'm "on topic." Everyone can thank you for that.*


so… posting like normal then?😂


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Best Friends on Netflix show


Little by little, AEW seeps into main stream culture.


----------



## Mr316

AEW barely selling any tickets for The Forum presale. Not good.


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> go win in the stardom thread mate - this isn‘t ‘other wrestling’


I guess you could argue this is AEW related because KiLynn King is sort of an AEW talent and this match could be seen as a "feeler" for how Stardom talent could work with AEW talent


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

bdon said:


> Little by little, AEW seeps into main stream culture.


I'm not sure Floor Is Lava counts as mainstream. Probably has fewer people watching that than Rampage.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Moxley and Kingston took part in today’s NJPW PPV event in New York City. They teamed with Okada, Homicide and some others against Jay White, Juice Robinson, Tom Lawler and others. Fun match!


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586070462240591873
HoB returning soon? Brody and Julia have disappeared just lately too.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586070462240591873
> HoB returning soon? Brody and Julia have disappeared just lately too.


Just to clarify, all four members posted these vignettes. I really hope they have a clearer directiom this time around.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The NY Crowd loved Mina Shirakawa, as I expected they would two years ago:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586149757239468032

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586148710215741445
Mayu liked my highlight reel of her last night too lol


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586189581992742912*


----------



## DammitChrist

Anyway, *Ari Daivari *just wrestled a good opening match against Kevin Knight in tonight's episode of NJPW Strong.

Additionally, I thought this week's episode of NJPW Strong was the strongest from top to bottom quality-wise.

Mistico/Alex Zayne vs Mascara Dorada/Blake Christian was also a good tag match that had plenty of exciting high-flying action, and innovative offense.

However, I'd strongly recommend watching the main event of this episode, which was Tom Lawlor vs Tomohiro Ishii.

I thought it was an outstanding match from both men here that had a combination of hard-hitting offense, explosive action, and smooth submissions too (along with an awesome counter at one point).

Even though this NJPW Strong episode was taped, Tomohiro Ishii has technically wrestled 2 incredible matches from this week alone (against Ren Narita and Tom Lawlor respectively over the last 72+ hours).


----------



## GothicBohemian

So I've decided to start taking a look at NJPW Strong more often. The last few weeks of AEW shows have been heavy on talking and nonsense. Daddy Ass kidnap and torture, for example; as much as I enjoy both him and Swerve my life would have been better without that segment. I need something less stupid if I'm going to give an hour or two of my week to watching wrestling. 

The NJPW/AEW/Stardom/etc crossovers have my attention - really looking forward to the joint NJPW x Stardom show. If ROH gets its own identity back along with a weekly show I'd be interested in what they could bring as well. It feels, to me at least, like Tony is going in a more WWE direction with his flagship company AEW, so ROH could be his wrestling geek side project.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GothicBohemian said:


> So I've decided to start taking a look at NJPW Strong more often. The last few weeks of AEW shows have been heavy on talking and nonsense. Daddy Ass kidnap and torture, for example; as much as I enjoy both him and Swerve my life would have been better without that segment. I need something less stupid if I'm going to give an hour or two of my week to watching wrestling.
> 
> The NJPW/AEW/Stardom/etc crossovers have my attention - really looking forward to the joint NJPW x Stardom show. If ROH gets its own identity back along with a weekly show I'd be interested in what they could bring as well. It feels, to me at least, like Tony is going in a more WWE direction with his flagship company AEW, so ROH could be his wrestling geek side project.


*Mayu vs Kairi will certainly be a banger. I was just hoping for the intergender tag team matches, I'd get to see Giulia and Tanahashi vs Utami and Okada. *


----------



## DammitChrist

United Empire (aka Great O-Khan/Jeff Cobb) just called out FTR in their post-match promo in this morning's NJPW event.

They seem to be setting up a future tag match in Japan real soon.


----------



## Geeee

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *The NY Crowd loved Mina Shirakawa, as I expected they would two years ago:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586149757239468032
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586148710215741445
> Mayu liked my highlight reel of her last night too lol
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586189581992742912*


Mina has one of my favorite "Jimmy Hart-esque" legally distinct song knock offs. The song it is based on was like impossible for me to find because it is all in Spanish. I had to look it up by "oi oi oi" LOL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Geeee said:


> Mina has one of my favorite "Jimmy Hart-esque" legally distinct song knock offs. The song it is based on was like impossible for me to find because it is all in Spanish. I had to look it up by "oi oi oi" LOL


*The STARDOM girls seem to love Mexican culture.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585323803709960192*


----------



## Geeee

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *The STARDOM girls seem to love Mexican culture.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585323803709960192*
> View attachment 137044


LOL this is a mindfuck because Utami is such a serious character


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587191878826565632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189681320688926720


Geeee said:


> LOL this is a mindfuck because Utami is such a serious character


*Oh I know you're still super behind because you haven't discovered Utami Nakano yet 😂*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586345710202519553


----------



## Scuba Steve

Mr316 said:


> AEW barely selling any tickets for The Forum presale. Not good.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586449869329166336

You were saying?


----------



## rich110991

Scuba Steve said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586449869329166336
> 
> You were saying?


disaster


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Since the STARDOM invasion of America has officially begun, here's an introduction to the stables with VIDEO PACKAGES and highlight reels.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586804064414826499


Spoiler: DDM





 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579558513852166144





Spoiler: Cosmic Angels





 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580607030070763522


*


Spoiler: OedoTai





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583648537694597120



*


Spoiler: STARS





 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581839147987521536



EDIT: Sadly, multiple embeds in 1 tweet don't appear on forums, so you'll have to click the tweets to see everybody's video.*


----------



## DammitChrist

United Empire (aka Great O-Khan/Jeff Cobb) once again called out *FTR* in their post-match promo in this morning's NJPW event. They're going to challenge *FTR* for the IWGP Tag titles in this Saturday's NJPW event, which will be the final show to their Battle Royal tour.

However, I strongly recommend checking out the last 2 matches of this morning's show to anyone here who might be interested.

TJP vs Titan overdelivered big time. This was supposed to be a filler match that was meant to build up for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag title match this Saturday, but both men REALLY worked their asses off in this match that turned out to be pretty damn good in the end. It was low-key a great match. There were so many false finishes within the last several minutes, and I was swerved with who had the match won multiple times.

As for the main event, which was Ren Narita/Master Wato/Alex Zayne vs Los Ingobernables de Japon (aka Hiromu Takahashi/SANADA/Tetsuya Naito); I thought it was a tremendous match that did an awesome job building up more than 1 contest for this upcoming Saturday.

We're officially less than 48 hours away from Will Ospreay vs Tetsuya Naito.

Both men finally faced each other in a singles match for the 1st time ever in the semi-finals of the G1 tournament 3 months ago, and it turned out to be an excellent encounter! They will meet again in a rematch for the IWGP United States Heavyweight title (which Ospreay is currently holding) in less than 2 days from now.

Ospreay vs Naito II for this Saturday is pretty much guaranteed to blow anything on Crown Jewel out of the water


----------



## 3venflow

FTR finally defended the IWGP Tag Team Title in Japan today, making their first ever appearance in NJPW proper (in Japan) and fulfilling an ambition of theirs.



Spoiler



They defeated the United Empire team of Jeff Cobb & Great-O-Khan in 17:31. The Osaka crowd was apparently into FTR. Aussie Open confronted FTR after the match, saying they'll be in the World Tag League and after winning it will face FTR at the Tokyo Dome.



The main event of that show, which I'll watch later along with the FTR match, and is being given MOTY hype saw...



Spoiler



Will Ospreay beat Tetsuya Naito in 30:07 to retain the IWGP United States Title


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> FTR finally defended the IWGP Tag Team Title in Japan today, making their first ever appearance in NJPW proper (in Japan) and fulfilling an ambition of theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They defeated the United Empire team of Jeff Cobb & Great-O-Khan in 17:31. The Osaka crowd was apparently into FTR. Aussie Open confronted FTR after the match, saying they'll be in the World Tag League and after winning it will face FTR at the Tokyo Dome.
> 
> 
> 
> *The main event of that show, which I'll watch later along with the FTR match, and is being given MOTY hype saw...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Will Ospreay beat Tetsuya Naito in 30:07 to retain the IWGP United States Title
> 
> 
> *


I can confirm that Will Ospreay vs Tetsuya Naito from earlier this morning is easily a Top 10 MOTY candidate, and that match alone blew ANYTHING from Crown Jewel out of the water.

Will Ospreay continues being the runner-up (to Jon Moxley) when it comes to being the overall wrestling MVP of 2022 quality-wise.

Plus, Day 16 of the Battle Autumn tour (from earlier this morning) had to be the best NJPW show from top to bottom out of ALL the events I've watched from that company this year.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Christopher Daniels* just wrestled a good opening match against Rocky Romero in tonight's NJPW Strong episode.

Additionally, the following match with DKC/Kevin Knight vs Stray Dog Army (aka Barrett Brown/Misterioso) vs TMDK (aka Shane Haste/Bad Dude Tito) vs West Coast Wrecking Crew turned out to overdeliver by being great in the end.

The main event was also good with Gabriel Kidd vs Hiroshi Tanahashi in the same episode of NJPW Strong.

It was a really nice treat watching Tanahashi compete twice today in different events (even though NJPW Strong is taped several weeks beforehand)


----------



## 3venflow

Nick Aldis is leaving the NWA. He turned down an offer to join AEW at its inception, something he intimated he regretted.

I'm not sure how or if he'd fit in AEW now with the roster so improved over the past three years, but feel like he could be good for the ROH brand. It's possible WWE could also want him as HHH is known to go for that 30-something veteran profile.





__





NICK ALDIS LEAVING NWA | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com


----------



## JasmineAEW

3venflow said:


> Nick Aldis is leaving the NWA. He turned down an offer to join AEW at its inception, something he intimated he regretted.
> 
> I'm not sure how or if he'd fit in AEW now with the roster so improved over the past three years, but feel like he could be good for the ROH brand. It's possible WWE could also want him as HHH is known to go for that 30-something veteran profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICK ALDIS LEAVING NWA | PWInsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pwinsider.com


I would love for him to join AEW, but he’d be great in the WWE, too. Last week, Sean Ross Sapp speculated he’d be a great fit with the WWE.


----------



## Prosper

Was never a big fan of Aldis but can’t deny he’s pretty talented. I’m indifferent on him joining AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

He should to to NXT

veteran that helps the kids - AEW doesn’t need him


----------



## TD Stinger

Do they need him? Eh, not really. They have plenty of talent already that they have trouble fitting on week to week TV. And Aldis isn't so "must sign" that he's a guy who you sign regardless and figure out what to do later.

Then again, if AEW is going to sign Matt Taven & Mike Bennett, I can't say don't sign Aldis. Look wise and skill wise he's fit well enough into AEW's midcard.


----------



## 3venflow

Lance Archer will return to NJPW for the World Tag League (11/21~12/14), teaming with old ally Minoru Suzuki in the tournament. As such, I don't expect him to do anything in AEW imminently after facing Starks in the eliminator tournament.

Archer is probably better off as AEW's guy in NJPW now given that Tony Khan never seems to do much with him. It reminds me of Scott Norton in the 90s, who was nearly always leased by WCW to New Japan, where he was a big deal, rather than a 3 minute Nitro match. Archer doesn't get a Norton level push but is always treated credibly and pushed Okada to his limit in the G1.

Archer is the only AEW rep in either tag league (heavyweight and junior), and the winners of the heavyweight version will challenge FTR at the Tokyo Dome.


----------



## DammitChrist

Happy 52nd birthday to Chris Jericho (aka Chris JeriGOAT), and to 1 of AEW's MVPs this year!!:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590185653370703874


----------



## Prosper

DammitChrist said:


> Happy 52nd birthday to Chris Jericho (aka Chris JeriGOAT), and to 1 of AEW's MVPs this year!!:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590185653370703874


Wow 52 and still performing at this level. Kudos to Jericho.


----------



## DammitChrist

CM Punk seems to be in good spirits atm!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590917092517502977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590896167130656769


----------



## 3venflow

Nick Wayne having another huge match in prep for fully joining AEW next year. This kid has had the sort of experiences HOOK and other AEW youngsters should be getting in their development.

17 years old and has wrestled 83 matches in 2022 against wrestlers from all walks of life/backgrounds/cultures. Ospreay, Takeshita, Brian Cage, Gresham, Janela, Shun Skywalker, CIMA, Bandido, Alex Shelley, 2 Cold Scorpio, Mike Bailey, Chris Daniels, Swerve...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591147537188417538


----------



## DammitChrist

Yesterday was the 2-year anniversary of Pac finally making his long-awaited return (after being stuck in the United Kingdom for 8 long months due to the pandemic preventing international travel):


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591654145282695168


----------



## DammitChrist

Aubrey Edwards is a national treasure for her response alone:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592546024974950402


----------



## Tell it like it is

DammitChrist said:


> Aubrey Edwards is a national treasure for her response alone:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592546024974950402


I was already a fan of Brody King but this man moved up in my top 10 just for this response. Screw that old fart!


----------



## Sin City Saint

Could see a monthly PPV structure at some point with AEW/ROH, with each having 5 PPVs and their own inter-promotional PPV with NJPW… 

2024 PPV Schedule:

January:
AEW Fight Forever*

February:
ROH Anniversary Show

March:
AEW Revolution 

April:
ROH Supercard Of Honor

May: 
AEW Double or Nothing

June:
AEW x NJPW Forbidden Door

July:
ROH Death Before Dishonor

August:
AEW All Out

September: 
ROH Best In The World** (Glory By Honor)

October:
ROH x NJPW Global Wars 

November:
AEW Full Gear

December:
ROH Final Battle

*New PPV that co-promotes AEW’s video game releases, first weekend of January (with video game releases happening just before the holidays), could also be an annual international PPV with a tour surrounding it. 

**BITW naming contingent on if CM Punk and AEW work things out, as Punk would likely be heavily promoted with “Best In The World” branding, would be replaced with Glory By Honor if things cannot be worked out.


----------



## JasmineAEW

AR Fox has been offered an AEW contract!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593151399944134656


----------



## 3venflow

Interesting bit from TK's All Out media call - he says he tried and tried to get FTR vs. the Briscoes on AEW TV but couldn't do it. He didn't say why, but Warner Brothers are obviously the reason. I find it all so hypocritical of WBD, considering they've had Tyson on TV, Jay's tweets were a decade ago AND he's apologized.

Even more glaring: Scorpio Sky did exactly the same thing in 2011 and held the TNT Title.









Scorpio Sky On Homophobic Tweets From 2011: I Shouldn't Have Said That, I'm A Better Person Now | Fightful News


Scorpio Sky regrets tweeting out homophobic tweets several years ago.




www.fightful.com


----------



## RiverFenix

AR Fox comes off as ridiculously choreographed in-ring. Obviously Lucha Underground did a lot of post-production clean up for his matches. That being said, I like the potential Trios team-up with Top Flight.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Interesting bit from TK's All Out media call - he says he tried and tried to get FTR vs. the Briscoes on AEW TV but couldn't do it. He didn't say why, but Warner Brothers are obviously the reason. I find it all so hypocritical of WBD, considering they've had Tyson on TV, Jay's tweets were a decade ago AND he's apologized.
> 
> Even more glaring: Scorpio Sky did exactly the same thing in 2011 and held the TNT Title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpio Sky On Homophobic Tweets From 2011: I Shouldn't Have Said That, I'm A Better Person Now | Fightful News
> 
> 
> Scorpio Sky regrets tweeting out homophobic tweets several years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fightful.com


Briscoes should be in AEW. They might be the best tag team in the world and deserve to be on a major platform


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593478484835401730
This is cool to see. A interesting part is that apparently Santana, Ortiz and Eddie Kingston were there. It might mean nothing, but it is interesting considering Konnan has said they hate each other.


----------



## DammitChrist

Peter Avalon just had a really good match against Keita on the opener of tonight's episode of NJPW Strong.

Avalon is surprisingly very good in the ring when he wrestles more competitively instead of just being a comic-relief character.

The main event with Homicide vs Tom Lawlor was also a great, gritty match that is definitely worth recommending


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The only AEW videos you need to watch xD


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594142799485468674


----------



## Geeee

So, I'm stupid and still awake watching this NJPW show and Kenny Omega x Will Ospreay confirmed for Wrestle Kingdom


----------



## DammitChrist

We're all probably going to be deaf due to an extremely loud explosion on the date of January 4th, 2023....






.... because Will Ospreay vs Kenny Omega will be a *tremendous *banger that'll be witnessed internationally.


----------



## Scuba Steve

So with The Elite being back that means I'm getting BTE back tomorrow right? 

Right? 

RIGHT?


----------



## 3venflow

Scuba Steve said:


> So with The Elite being back that means I'm getting BTE back tomorrow right?
> 
> Right?
> 
> RIGHT?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594470068074659840


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594470068074659840


----------



## 3venflow

There were two women in the main event of TJPW's latest show I think AEW should be looking at: Millie McKenzie and Billie Starkz

Millie is 22, from England and has already been wrestling for six years. She was with NXT UK for a while but was part of the mass-cuts. Has also spent quite a bit of time in Japan and is about to challenge Miyu Yamashita for the EVE Title which she won in London. Mechanically moves around the ring well.

The other is Billie Starkz, who is just 17 and already a four-year pro. She's become quite prolific on the indy scene, especially in GCW. Like Nick Wayne, she's someone I'd sign for her potential more than what she is right now, which isn't the end product. A project for the future.

Alex Windsor (not in this match) is another English wrestler currently being used by TJPW who I see ending up in WWE or AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594281232917053443

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594282266506600449

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594528560630222849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594529329592926210

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594528153883611139


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BTEEEE bitches!


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> BTEEEE bitches!


I was surprised they showed the footage of the "Fuck CM Punk" chants. The montage of their match might have been the best one they have ever done. The song really hit. I hope next week they bring back the BTE belt stuff.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594757569515503617
Here is the video that I was referring too.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Pentagon was on Monday Night Football. He is actually friends with 49ers Tight End, George Kittle, who does the Cero Miedo hand motion when he scores a touchdown. I could see Kittle showing up for Revolution since it will be in San Francisco and the NFL season will be over.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Maki Itoh is still over as fuck in America. I've never seen a Rhode Island crowd get this hype:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594770675251691523*


----------



## DammitChrist

I meant to mention this yesterday, but Gideon Grey (aka the newest member of Will Ospreay’s group in United Empire) briefly mocked Kenny Omega in yesterday morning’s NJPW event during the post-match promo by saying the 1st parts of his roll call/catchphrase before stopping himself from going further.

Plus, the main event of yesterday’s show was freaking fantastic. It closed Day 1 of the World Tag League tournament.

It was CHAOS (aka YOH/Lio Rush) vs United Empire (aka Francesco Akira/TJP).

It was honestly one of the best tag matches of the year so far on NJPW, and it’s *definitely* worth the watch 👏


----------



## Scuba Steve

Penta was in Mexico last night for the 49ers game and had a gift for his buddy George Kittle :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594881026148425729

George Kittle at the post game presser :


----------



## rich110991

I always defend TK but his reason for not using Miro is an excuse and I just don’t understand why he’s not on TV.


----------



## DammitChrist

Lance Archer just wrestled a good tag match with Minoru Suzuki (aka his fellow Suzuki-gun member) against BULLET CLUB (aka Chase Owens/Bad Luck Fale) in this morning's NJPW event.

Archer's run in this tournament has officially just started as of today.


----------



## Geeee

I love how Penta is even wearing face paint to the football game.

We've seen casual Penta without face paint in AEW


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595329291201703936
Darby will officially join Sting in teaming with the legendary Great Muta in his retirement match. Their opponents are TBA but you'd imagine Darby will be doing a lot of the work in this match.

This will take place in Pro Wrestling NOAH on January 22 at the Yokohama Arena. The show will air on Wrestle Universe and FITE TV.

Muta is also wrestling WWE's Shinsuke Nakamura on New Year's Day at NOAH’s The New Year 2023


----------



## ripcitydisciple

rich110991 said:


> I always defend TK but his reason for not using Miro is an excuse and I just don’t understand why he’s not on TV.


Tony rotates his talent, it's been that way from the very start. Full Gear just ended which means the start of a new cycle.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

ripcitydisciple said:


> Tony rotates his talent, it's been that way from the very start. Full Gear just ended which means the start of a new cycle.


I suppose AEW is more tightly run than any of us thought. Miro’s last feuding “partners” went on hiatus. With HoB returning soon perhaps Miro will battle “the pagans” once again.

Miro is just more professional than others. If he is disappointed with his standing in AEW he hasn’t upturned the apple cart like CM Punk or others. I’m all in favour of workers having the power. I would also be in favour of making six figures and kicking it in luxury if I’m not being used as much as I would prefer. I have other interests besides wrestling.

Miro is missing out on some prime years physically. That might be frustrating to those who only want to wrestle. They need to diversify their skills and interests. Your body’s peak performance years end in middle age at best. Create podcasts, YouTube channels, merch stores and merch to “sell your brand”.

Hopefully once HoB returns Miro will be bumrush the show…or vice versa. Babyface Miro could be the number one in the entire promotion. Heel Miro could also reach the top spot but currently a certain little someone named MJF bogarts that spot. It should probably remain MJF’s for, I don’t know..,the next five years at the very LEAST. MJF will likely have a short babyface run somewhere in there to strike while the iron is hot. Then he quickly turns again.

After all - He is the Devil.

Miro really needs to battle him on at least one PPV or themed episode during the week.


----------



## rich110991

ripcitydisciple said:


> Tony rotates his talent, it's been that way from the very start. Full Gear just ended which means the start of a new cycle.


Nah, I don’t agree. So many guys have never been “rotated” and Miro should be part of that list.

guys that never get rotated (to the point they are completely off all shows)

Mox
Bryan
Kenny
Bucks
MJF
Jericho
Sammy
Wardlow
Adam Cole
Hangman
PAC
Orange Cassidy
Darby

etc…


----------



## Outlaw91

DammitChrist said:


> Lance Archer just wrestled a good tag match with Minoru Suzuki (aka his fellow Suzuki-gun member) against BULLET CLUB (aka Chase Owens/Bad Luck Fale) in this morning's NJPW event.
> 
> Archer's run in this tournament has officially just started as of today.


It was a terrible match, the entire 1st day of World Tag League was very bad. On the other hand the Super Jr. Tag League had a 1st day full of entertaining fast paced matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I am hoping Miro makes his grand return too

i have a feeling his whole story was HOB, Darby, Sting connected and without HOB it was kinda dead in the water

that being said, then you find something else for him


----------



## Uncle Iroh

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I am hoping Miro makes his grand return too
> 
> i have a feeling his whole story was HOB, Darby, Sting connected and without HOB it was kinda dead in the water
> 
> that being said, then you find something else for him


Miro vs Joe please.


----------



## DammitChrist

Lance Archer just wrestled in a pretty good 6-tag match with his fellow Suzuki-gun members (aka Taichi/El Desperado) against Los Ingobernables de Japon (aka Hiromu Takahashi/Shingo Takagi/Tetsuya Naito) in this morning's NJPW event.

Lance Archer will pair up with Minoru Suzuki again on Saturday morning in order to continue their run in the World Tag League tournament.


----------



## DammitChrist

I'm late, but Thunder Rosa officially being in good terms with AEW confirmed:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595602750380843011


----------



## theshape31

In a league of her own:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595656165714669568


----------



## One Shed

Ticketmaster is such a horrible company but I got my tickets for Dynamite when they come to Phoenix in February!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

One Shed said:


> Ticketmaster is such a horrible company but I got my tickets for Dynamite when they come to Phoenix in February!


i hope its match 3 of the 7 match Elite v Dark Order extravaganza

with Orange Cassidy defending his All Atlantic championship against Danhausen & Dante martin

gonna make you learn boy!


----------



## DammitChrist

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i hope its match 3 of the 7 match Elite v Dark Order extravaganza
> 
> with Orange Cassidy defending his All Atlantic championship against Danhausen & Dante martin
> 
> gonna make you learn boy!


Don't forget 20-minute bangers featuring Wheeler Yuta and Daniel Garcia in separate matches!


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i hope its match 3 of the 7 match Elite v Dark Order extravaganza
> 
> with Orange Cassidy defending his All Atlantic championship against Danhausen & Dante martin
> 
> gonna make you learn boy!


Hopefully it is not like Dynamite this past week. It will be 1.5 weeks before Revolution so at least the main event scene should be good.

The "best" out of 7 choreography routine presentation will be long over. Trashitty will hopefully have been squashed by someone serious by then. Either way, I will need to decide if I should buy a new Sting shirt or wear one from 1997.


----------



## theshape31

One Shed said:


> I will need to decide if I should buy a new Sting shirt or *wear one from 1997*.


----------



## DammitChrist

Lance Archer just wrestled a really good tag match with Minoru Suzuki (aka his fellow Suzuki-gun member) against the pair of Toru Yano and Hiroshi Tanahashi in this morning's NJPW event.

Archer is expected to pair up with Suzuki again tomorrow morning in order to continue their run in the tournament.


----------



## Scuba Steve

DammitChrist said:


> Lance Archer just wrestled a really good tag match with Minoru Suzuki (aka his fellow Suzuki-gun member) against the pair of Toru Yano and Hiroshi Tanahashi in this morning's NJPW event.
> 
> Archer is expected to pair up with Suzuki again tomorrow morning in order to continue their run in the tournament.


Big match tomorrow it appears as they are working against Aussie Open and both teams are undefeated at this point.


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## DammitChrist

Lance Archer just wrestled a pretty good tag match with Minoru Suzuki (aka his fellow Suzuki-gun member) against Aussie Open in this morning's NJPW event.


----------



## Outlaw91

3venflow said:


> View attachment 140372


Is she trying to get more money from WWE?


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> View attachment 140372


Really hope the "something so fn crazy" she teased, is her going independent contractor and working wherever, whenever be it for one offs or short term fueds, stories and stints.


----------



## DammitChrist

Lance Archer just competed in a pretty good 8-tag match with his fellow Suzuki-gun members (aka Taichi/Minoru Suzuki/El Desperado) against Los Ingobernables de Japon (aka Hiromu Takahashi/SANADA/Shingo Takagi/Tetsuya Naito) in this morning's NJPW event.

Archer will pair up with Suzuki once again on Wednesday morning in a standard tag match to continue their run in the World Tag League tournament.


----------



## Aedubya

Lance "pretty good" Archer


----------



## DammitChrist

Lance Archer just wrestled a pretty damn good tag match with Minoru Suzuki (aka his fellow Suzuki-gun member) against the United Empire (aka Great O-Khan/Aaron Henare) in this morning's NJPW event.

Archer is expected to pair up with Suzuki again Friday morning in order to continue their fairly strong run in the World Tag League tournament.


----------



## theshape31

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598045547390468097


----------



## theshape31

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598074401370636293


----------



## JasmineAEW

Lol! I love Tay!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598446582726381580


----------



## 3venflow

Swerve's new single.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598115683891810304


----------



## Scuba Steve

Apparently Kota's deal expires at the end of January, at least according to WON. 

Golden Lovers VS FTR needs to happen in 2023 Tony.


----------



## 3venflow

Scuba Steve said:


> Apparently Kota's deal expires at the end of January, at least according to WON.
> 
> Golden Lovers VS FTR needs to happen in 2023 Tony.


I saw that and could see Kota jumping to AEW if his relationship with NJPW is over. There's no way I can see him doing the WWE schedule with his recent injury record, so it leaves AEW, NOAH or DDT really. And of them, AEW is by far the biggest promotion. It depends if he wants to move to America I guess, he turned down AEW at its inception but had the NJPW option then. Money won't be the issue since he's from a rich family.

If Ibushi joined AEW, they'd have five of the six All In main eventers, since Bandido joined. Only Rey Jr. wouldn't be with the company.


----------



## DammitChrist

Maybe we could possibly see Kota Ibushi become an ally of Konosuke Takeshita too if he somehow joined AEW soon


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Made a Maki Itoh MV inspired by her interview with Monthly Puroresu today:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599243743538057216

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599221974672162819*


----------



## DammitChrist

Anyway, Juice Robinson just wrestled a good match against Blake Christian in tonight's main event of NJPW Strong.

Plus, the former AEW talent in Bobby Fish attacked Homicide earlier on this show after the latter competed against Danny Limelight (which was a really good match btw).


----------



## DammitChrist

Lance Archer just competed in a pretty good 6-tag match with his fellow Suzuki-gun members (aka El Desperado/Minoru Suzuki) against Los Ingobernables de Japon (aka Hiromu Takahashi/Shingo Takagi/Tetsuya Naito) in this morning's NJPW event.

Archer's team gave Hiromu plenty of stiff chops to the chest since today is his birthday, which is the equivalent of giving someone birthday punches.


----------



## IronMan8

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Made a Maki Itoh MV inspired by her interview with Monthly Puroresu today:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599243743538057216
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599221974672162819*


This is amazing, we need more of this in AEW


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Made a Maki Itoh MV inspired by her interview with Monthly Puroresu today:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599243743538057216
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599221974672162819*


Great stuff, 5 Star BBR!!!!!!!⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## GothicBohemian

If Tony wants me to keep watching AEW, Maki Itoh has to be the one to finally beat Jade for the TBS title. I will take nothing less. Book it.


----------



## Geeee

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Made a Maki Itoh MV inspired by her interview with Monthly Puroresu today:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599243743538057216
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599221974672162819*


People talk shit about Itoh's ringwork but her tornado DDT is definitely better than Toni Storm's


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Great stuff, 5 Star BBR!!!!!!!⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


*Thank you! Can you link me to your thoughts on Tony Khan getting Bryan Danielson booed by making him cut the worst promo of his career?*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Thank you! Can you link me to your thoughts on Tony Khan getting Bryan Danielson booed by making him cut the worst promo of his career?*


Well, the worst promos of his career are some nascent ROH stuff. But I digress.

Do you mean the one where he was practically begging Mox not to harm the soon to be in WWE, Lord William Regal? If it was something from the most recent Dynamite, I missed a few minutes of the show and haven't bothered to rewatch it.

About the Mox promo, I didn't like his groveling but it felt kind of heelish and smacking Mox was very satisfying.

I was actually grateful Bryan was getting promo time because he's been muted for a lot of his BCC run. My only real reaction was I hope maims Mox in the near future.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Brandon's lumberjack footage on BTE was great. More lumberjack matches are now needed.


----------



## DammitChrist

Lance Archer just wrestled a great match with Minoru Suzuki (aka his fellow Suzuki-gun member) against CHAOS (aka YOSHI-HASHI/Hirooki Goto) in this morning's NJPW event.

It was honestly Archer's best tag match that he's had with Suzuki so far in this ongoing tournament so far


----------



## theshape31




----------



## Scuba Steve

theshape31 said:


> View attachment 140998


The Hat as evidenced on BTE, is super over. Has his own fan section now like the Baddies. 😜


----------



## bdon

Scuba Steve said:


> Brandon's lumberjack footage on BTE was great. More lumberjack matches are now needed.


Isiah Kassidy’s impersonation of Stephen A. Smith was spot the fuck on!


----------



## theshape31

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599906550646280193


----------



## theshape31

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599967054039171073


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600098863360397313
Wonder if he's bringing Ibushi with him?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600098863360397313
> Wonder if he's bringing Ibushi with him?
> 
> View attachment 141128


man i hope so


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Despite the issues, I'd be surprised if New Japan was cool with AEW taking the guy they were building the promotion around. They even started a brand new World Title lineage for him.


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Despite the issues, I'd be surprised if New Japan was cool with AEW taking the guy they were building the promotion around. They even started a brand new title World Title lineage for him.


But if his contract is up, I think New Japan would rather see Kota full-time in America than in another Japanese promotion. I mean, him joining AEW is all dependent on his relationship with NJPW being beyond repair.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600098863360397313
> Wonder if he's bringing Ibushi with him?
> 
> View attachment 141128


Nakazawa liked a tweet that was in response to his that referenced AEW working with Stardom.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> Nakazawa liked a tweet that was in response to his that referenced AEW working with Stardom.


big if true


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

AEW’s MJF files to trademark “Reign Of Terror”


AEW World Champion MJF has filed to trademark the term “Reign Of Terror.” Michael E. Dockins filed it on the behalf of MJF on December 1 for merchandising




wrestlingnews.co





When MJF is in the ring with Planet Friedman and the fans chant "drop the title!"


----------



## 3venflow

Wrestle Kingdom video featuring Omega:


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Excited to see Kenny Omega back at Wrestle Kingdom. Really, really hope they use "Devil's Sky" for his entrance theme.


----------



## DammitChrist

The modern day GOAT putting over WWE's MVP of 2022 right here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599938190277636096
I'd love to see this dream match


----------



## Scuba Steve

FWIW and FYI from PWI :



> Mercedes Varnado aka WWE's Sasha Banks is expected to be at New Japan Pro Wrestling's Wrestle Kingdom 17 event next month, according to several sources close to the situation.
> 
> While it is unknown whether Varnado will be appearing before the live crowd, we are told that NJPW is bringing Varnado in to the event.
> 
> Back in October, Varnado teased the idea of wrestling former WWE star KAIRI in STARDOM, which shares the same corporate owner as NJPW and recently did a crossover event with NJPW. Banks has been training at a number of places in recent months in the United States and Mexico.
> 
> Banks has not wrestled since she and Naomi walked out of a Smackdown taping and has not been listed on WWE's internal roster for some time. She is still listed on the active WWE.com roster.
> 
> Banks recently made a number of trademark filings related to her given name as well as the terms Mercedes Mone', Mone' Talks, Bank Mone', and Statement Maker under company name Soulnado, obviously preparing for her next move.
> 
> Whether that move includes wrestling in Japan, we'll know in about a month or so.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600682576444018689
It looks like Dralistico could be joining AEW's version of La Faccion. He is the other brother of Rush and Dragon Lee and is good, but Dragon Lee is better and I'm surprised he isn't signed. Maybe Dragon Lee gets a ROH deal again or maybe he just likes being free.

Dralistico was the second generation of the famous Mistico gimmick after the original joined WWE in 2011. He renamed to Dralistico after quitting CMLL for AAA in 2021.

Notice how Andrade isn't tagged in Rush's tweet. Maybe he is really done with AEW.












Scuba Steve said:


> FWIW and FYI from PWI :


This is very interesting, maybe she challenges the winner of KAIRI vs. Tam for a match in Stardom. It means she still hasn't agreed to rejoin WWE yet. I'm not sure what her status is but she's one of the few wrestlers I'd pay big bucks for if I was Tony Khan. She has her own rabid fanbase and could help AEW's weakest relevant demo (F18-49).


----------



## DammitChrist

Lance Archer just wrestled a pretty damn good tag match with Minoru Suzuki (aka his fellow Suzuki-gun member) against Los Ingobernables de Japon (aka SANADA/Tetsuya Naito) in this morning's NJPW event.

The finish was admittedly sloppy, but I thought the rest of the action throughout the main event was really good/enjoyable 

I think the results from this show might've given us a better idea of who FTR may end up facing at Wrestle Kingdom 17 for the IWGP Tag titles.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Omega vs Ospreay as the center piece of this graphic that NJPW sent out could mean they main event WK 17. I still think it will be Jay White vs Okada, but it is interesting.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> View attachment 141496
> 
> 
> Omega vs Ospreay as the center piece of this graphic that NJPW sent out could mean they main event WK 17. I still think it will be Jay White vs Okada, but it is interesting.


these fuckers are really getting me to resub to NJPW world aren't they


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> these fuckers are really getting me to resub to NJPW world aren't they


Man do I know it. AEW got me to buy Full Gear with the elite coming back and MJF's title win. ROH got me to buy Final Battle for the Briscoes/FTR. Now, NJPW is getting me to pay for WK 17 because of Kenny/Ospreay, the inclusion other AEW wrestlers and the intrigue of the Sasha Banks stuff.

I am splitting these with friends, but still.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> Man do I know it. AEW got me to buy Full Gear with the elite coming back and MJF's title win. ROH got me to buy Final Battle for the Briscoes/FTR. Now, NJPW is getting me to pay for WK 17 because of Kenny/Ospreay, the inclusion other AEW wrestlers and the intrigue of the Sasha Banks stuff.
> 
> I am splitting these with friends, but still.


if you tell me you're subscribed to the Fed network as well imma lose my shit


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if you tell me you're subscribed to the Fed network as well imma lose my shit


No chance. I have standards. I barely get to watch anything outside AEW, so I couldn't imagine adding WWE's content. I will leave it for others to stroke that Peacock.


----------



## RiverFenix

Sasha making all those trademarks means she's not planning on using Sasha Banks while wrestling. 

Is AEW big enough for two women names Mercedes? 

On an aside -who the hell is Jose The Assistant? Is he a Friend of Bucks from Cali or something?


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601294875525537792


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

RiverFenix said:


> Sasha making all those trademarks means she's not planning on using Sasha Banks while wrestling.
> 
> Is AEW big enough for two women names Mercedes?
> 
> On an aside -who the hell is Jose The Assistant? Is he a Friend of Bucks from Cali or something?


It looks like JTA is Mexican lucha trained. Trained by Ultimo Guerrero, Super Boy, Durango Kid, Skayde, Chilango and Kendo Kashin. He has been wrestling for fifteen years. He could have been trained in the US since California can have a lucha scene that runs off the beaten path.

Cagematch says he has a kickboxing and Ju Jitsu background. That aspect hasn’t been played up at all as of yet. He might be a friend of the Bucks since he is American and speaks perfect English. Ultimo Guerrero has been CMLL’s booker and an important trainer for them as well over the last decade or more. 

Skayde trained many in Chikara like Claudio Castagnoli. He basically had a hand in training all the original Toryumon and Dragon Gate students as well as a good number of wrestlers in Michinoku Pro from this century. That ties back into when they were all Ultimo Dragon trainees from Toryumon, T2P and DG.

Wrestlingdata has less than ten matches in his career while Cagematch lists about forty for his entire career.


----------



## theshape31

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601427188557156352


----------



## DammitChrist

Lance Archer competed in a good 6-tag match with his fellow Suzuki-gun members (aka El Desperado/Minoru Suzuki) against YOSHI-HASHI/Tomoaki Honma/Master Wato in this morning's NJPW event.

I believe that tomorrow morning will be Archer's final tag match with Suzuki in the ongoing World Tag League tournament. They have 1 more tag match left in this run here.


----------



## theshape31

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601799530751598599


----------



## 3venflow

It's not AEW, but PWG Best of Los Angeles 2023 has AEW guys in and looks incredible once again. List of participants:

Michael Oku
Shun Skywalker
Masha Slamovich
Mike Bailey
Komander
Alex Shelley
Jonathan Gresham
Aramis
Titus Alexander
Jordynne Grace
Lio Rush
Black Taurus
Latigo
Daniel Garcia (2022 BOLA winner)
Bandido (2019 BOLA winner)
Konosuke Takeshita
El Hijo Del Vikingo
Unfortunately, PWG is stuck in the 2000s and still doesn't do streaming so you have to wait for DVD releases to watch their shows, which are some of the best on the indies.

BTW, AEW should really book Vikingo now that he has a U.S. visa. Even if you put him in a cold match, a lucha scramble type deal (Bandido vs. Fenix vs. Vikingo), jaws would hit the floor.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> It's not AEW, but PWG Best of Los Angeles 2023 has AEW guys in and looks incredible once again. List of participants:
> 
> Michael Oku
> Shun Skywalker
> Masha Slamovich
> Mike Bailey
> Komander
> Alex Shelley
> Jonathan Gresham
> Aramis
> Titus Alexander
> Jordynne Grace
> Lio Rush
> Black Taurus
> Latigo
> Daniel Garcia (2022 BOLA winner)
> Bandido (2019 BOLA winner)
> Konosuke Takeshita
> El Hijo Del Vikingo
> Unfortunately, PWG is stuck in the 2000s and still doesn't do streaming so you have to wait for DVD releases to watch their shows, which are some of the best on the indies.
> 
> BTW, AEW should really book Vikingo now that he has a U.S. visa. Even if you put him in a cold match, a lucha scramble type deal (Bandido vs. Fenix vs. Vikingo), jaws would hit the floor.


how they can’t get this on FITE boggles my mind


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Look at this awesomeness


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601981611599605760


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Anyone else think the light colouring of the Burberry strap makes the title pop way more?
Honestly think they should have something similar after MJF loses it. I think it looks way better.


----------



## zorori

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how they can’t get this on FITE boggles my mind


The bucks don't want any of them getting over


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny Omega on the cover of Weekly Pro-Wrestling magazine in Japan this week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This will be amazing if true


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603127698679017472


----------



## 3venflow

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This will be amazing if true
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603127698679017472


I'm amazed if they're running a 1/4 show without Tanahashi and Naito. There still could be time to add something late. If they're in AEW in exchange for Omega and FTR at WK though, that'd be awesome. Tanahashi vs. Seattle's own Danielson and Naito vs. Seattle's own Darby Allin would be crazy.

FTR are facing Bishamon (Goto & YOSHI-HASHI) on 1/4 after the latter beat Aussie Open in the World Tag League final. It looks like Omega and FTR will be the extent of AEW's involvement as wrestlers on 1/4.


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> I'm amazed if they're running a 1/4 show without Tanahashi and Naito. There still could be time to add something late. If they're in AEW in exchange for Omega and FTR at WK though, that'd be awesome. Tanahashi vs. Seattle's own Danielson and Naito vs. Seattle's own Darby Allin would be crazy.
> 
> FTR are facing Bishamon (Goto & YOSHI-HASHI) on 1/4 after the latter beat Aussie Open in the World Tag League final. It looks like Omega and FTR will be the extent of AEW's involvement as wrestlers on 1/4.


Tanahashi VS Danielson on the same day that we'd have Kenny VS Will and another Okada VS White would be wrestling's version of a hat trick.


----------



## MaseMan

Naito finally appearing in AEW would be amazing. It was a shame he couldn't be on Forbidden Door for various reasons at the time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Warner Bros Discovery just fucking fired Henry Cavill 🤦🏽🤦🏽🤦🏽

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603210900026150914*


----------



## 3venflow

3venflow said:


> I'm amazed if they're running a 1/4 show without Tanahashi and Naito. There still could be time to add something late. If they're in AEW in exchange for Omega and FTR at WK though, that'd be awesome. Tanahashi vs. Seattle's own Danielson and Naito vs. Seattle's own Darby Allin would be crazy.
> 
> FTR are facing Bishamon (Goto & YOSHI-HASHI) on 1/4 after the latter beat Aussie Open in the World Tag League final. It looks like Omega and FTR will be the extent of AEW's involvement as wrestlers on 1/4.


Update: Tana and Naito are now on the WK card, so won't be on Dynamite.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Warner Bros Discovery just fucking fired Henry Cavill 🤦🏽🤦🏽🤦🏽
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603210900026150914*


yeah, good

DC Snyderverse movies were the drizzling shits

fair time to reboot that dumpster fire and emo Clark


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, good
> 
> DC Snyderverse movies were the drizzling shits
> 
> fair time to reboot that dumpster fire and emo Clark


Also WB has been kicking the can down the road on Cavill for a while now. James Gunn was the one that had to end that experiment. Nothing against Cavill, but the DCEU needed a big face lift.

On a side note, I like the director's cut of Justice League, but outside of that the rest of the movies in DCEU sucked. Thankfully James Gunn made The Suicide Squad and Peacemaker which were actually good.


----------



## Geeee

It's crazy to think that DC had so much momentum coming off of The Dark Knight Trilogy


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> Also WB has been kicking the can down the road on Cavill for a while now. James Gunn was the one that had to end that experiment. Nothing against Cavill, but the DCEU needed a big face lift.
> 
> On a side note, I like the director's cut of Justice League, but outside of that the rest of the movies in DCEU sucked. Thankfully James Gunn made The Suicide Squad and Peacemaker which were actually good.


suicide squad 2 was one of the first movies that felt like DC comics since, i dunno…. Batman with Christian Bale

the last time Superman felt like Superman on a movie screen was sadly Christopher Reeves

luckily DCs animated universe is on point (or used to be)


----------



## 3venflow

This looks like it could rule. Yamashita's match in AEW against Thunder Rosa was bad but most of her matches aren't.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604176984744923138


----------



## JasmineAEW

I just saw this video. Maki trying to bridge like Riho. LOL!


----------



## RiverFenix

Safe to assume we'll get Bryan Danielson vs Darby Allin in Seattle on Jan 4th? Given MJF is title holder and Dragon is after him and given history with MJF and Allin it could be a title shot eliminator match or something to add some stakes to the match.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604860639985508353


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Everyone get your New Japan World subscriptions ready if you want to see more excellent women's wrestling like this at Wrestle Kingdom, and of course when Sasha Banks joins the roster!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604814539110875136


----------



## Cydius

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Everyone get your New Japan World subscriptions ready if you want to see more excellent women's wrestling like this at Wrestle Kingdom, and of course when Sasha Banks joins the roster!*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604814539110875136


There is nothing related to AEW in your post.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Spoiler: Queen's Quest shilling





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603332795065143298

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602652781759938560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586804064414826499


----------



## 3venflow

Omega vs. Ospreay will air January 12th on AXS TV for those who don't have NJPW World.



> AXS TV’s upcoming schedule of _Wrestle Kingdom 17_ coverage is as follows:
> 
> *January 12*
> 
> -The legendary *Kenny Omega* makes his highly-anticipated return to NJPW for the first time in four years, as he challenges the “Commonwealth Kingpin” *Will Ospreay* for the IWGP United States Heavyweight Championship.
> 
> *January 19*
> 
> -Bullet Club’s own *Jay White *puts the IWGP Heavyweight Championship on the line against the “Rainmaker,” *Kazuchika Okada*, in a rematch of their championship bout from Dominion 2022, where White shocked the world by stripping Okada of his title.
> 
> Specific programming for January 26, February 2 and February 9 will be announced at a later date.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

3venflow said:


> Omega vs. Ospreay will air January 12th on AXS TV for those who don't have NJPW World.


*I need them to add Tam vs Kairi.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605792051358224384


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605977103169597440
Statlander update. This isn't surprising, obviously.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*YAY! 🥹

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605941236812038146*


----------



## Prized Fighter

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *YAY! 🥹
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605941236812038146*


I have Hulu Live and they don't have AXS TV.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606073159840501761
This was such a good match. I feel like CIMA is one of the forgotten wrestlers of AEW, he was one of the most polished and high quality undercard guys early on when they badly needed those. He's 45 now but still sprightly and athletic.

A shame the pandemic ended his and Stronghearts' stay in AEW. El Lindaman has become incredibly good since then. CIMA/Lindaman/T-Hawk would be great challengers for the trios title now.


----------



## MaseMan

That's a good reminder there. I remember seeing the Stronghearts in a six man on Dark early on, and they looked like a really solid group. Then they just vanished. Wouldn't mind seeing them get a one-off match against either the ROH or AEW trios champs.


----------



## 3venflow

MaseMan said:


> That's a good reminder there. I remember seeing the Stronghearts in a six man on Dark early on, and they looked like a really solid group. Then they just vanished. Wouldn't mind seeing them get a one-off match against either the ROH or AEW trios champs.


They all worked for GLEAT now which is a new-ish promotion in Japan with great production values and some good shows. One of the few on-the-radar promotions in Japan that AEW seems to have had no interactions with so far.

CIMA (in the New Japan Cup where he faced Okada) and Lindaman (in the Best of the Super Jr. in which he faced and beat Wheeler Yuta, and Super Jr. Tag League) both appeared in NJPW this year. I'd love to see them back in AEW at some point, even if it's a one-shot.


----------



## 3venflow

Interesting promo from Archer, who is currently in Japan.

"When I come back to AEW, stop bullshitting me. Take the chains off the monster. Let me do what I'm supposed to do in this damn business."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606438318358536192


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Interesting promo from Archer, who is currently in Japan.
> 
> "When I come back to AEW, stop bullshitting me. Take the chains off the monster. Let me do what I'm supposed to do in this damn business."
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606438318358536192


peeps know i like Archer

i thought he should be TNT champ

but serious… he needs to cut the hair / it just doesn’t work

it diminishes his look


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I uploaded this match after seeing the embarrassment that WWE aired on Monday night between Rhea and Tozawa. This is when I feel like Pentagon was at his absolute best. Lucha Underground did a fantastic job of making everyone feel like stars with their incredible production and editing.*

@One Shed *this is what I mean when I say I want intergender wrestling-not a guy looking like a complete bitch as a woman squashes him.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606484763795144710*


----------



## zorori

Archer could be booked strongly, but he's in a tough spot. Look at the guys AEW could push on a monster-like run: Wardlow, Joe, Hobbs, Dino, Keith Lee, and then you could even argue for Brian Cage, Big Bill, or even Comoroto...


----------



## Scuba Steve

With a BoTB taping on the horizon (tapes on January 6th), potential title matches :

-Acclaimed VS Jarrett/Lethal 
-Orange Cassidy VS Kip Sabian

Not sure if Cargill or Hayter defend here, could be an Athena title defense. 

Hook vs Moriarty 2 is also a possibility. 

Wouldn't surprise if Rampage has a title match on the show as well. Maybe something with the TNT title depending on what could be planned for Joe/Wardlow.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Also appears BoTB is scheduled to air directly after Rampage at 11pm est on January 6th.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Pentagon actually retweeted my video lol









I want this version of him back so badly.*


----------



## 3venflow

Fightful reporting that Sami Callihan's contract is up soon and other promotions are interested. I wonder if Moxley will push for his close friend to be signed, as Mox doesn't really seem to have asked for many favours since AEW started.


----------



## D Z

Looking forward to new AEW sets. The old ones never really had "it".


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Maki Itoh uploaded some awesome Christmas photos!































*


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Maki Itoh uploaded some awesome Christmas photos!
> View attachment 144989
> 
> View attachment 144990
> 
> View attachment 144991
> 
> View attachment 144992
> *


Ho Ho Ho?

I hope they keep Abadon long enough to work against Maki Itoh in AEW. That could really be a goofy fun ride …as long as no titles are involved.

I also wouldn’t mind Sami Callihan signing with AEW. He won’t make AEW’s biggest critics too happy. He is kind of short, isn’t in the gas and he worked extensively in places like CZW and then went to Impact for his “big league” exposure. Solomon Crowe didn’t get too far in NXT either.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Merry Christmas!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607006536584560641


----------



## JasmineAEW




----------



## GothicBohemian

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *I uploaded this match after seeing the embarrassment that WWE aired on Monday night between Rhea and Tozawa. This is when I feel like Pentagon was at his absolute best. Lucha Underground did a fantastic job of making everyone feel like stars with their incredible production and editing.*
> 
> @One Shed *this is what I mean when I say I want intergender wrestling-not a guy looking like a complete bitch as a woman squashes him.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606484763795144710*


I want to show this video every time someone asks me what kind of wrestling I like. That match had everything; the right atmosphere, proper intergender action, Penta at his best, great female talent, interesting production, and a set that allowed the wrestlers to make use of various elements (like the office roof area they all loved to jump off of) without it looking contrived and goofy. 

AEW wants a reset? This is what they needed to take cues from, imo. Instead, it feels, to me, like they're scavenging all the worst WWE ideas and none of the good ones while also ignoring innovative stuff from the last decade. 

In fact, I'm going to copy this whole post into the new set thread.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JasmineAEW said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607006536584560641


*Queen went viral in America for this 😍















*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@GothicBohemian *I hope you enjoy this one too! 😁

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607822541594189827*


----------



## 3venflow

Two big matches featuring AEW-signed talent on tonight's AAA Noche de Campeones PPV (which is on FITE TV).

AAA Mega Champion Hijo del Vikingo vs. Bandido (this could be incredible)

AAA World Tag Team Champions FTR vs. Dragon Lee & Dralístico (do FTR drop another title?)

Sammy & Tay were supposed to defend their AAA mixed title (vs. Lady Shani & Octagon Jr. and Komander & Sexy Star) but couldn't turn up due to AEW shows. As such, apparently they will be stripped of the belts.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Two big matches featuring AEW-signed talent on tonight's AAA Noche de Campeones PPV (which is on FITE TV).
> 
> AAA Mega Champion Hijo del Vikingo vs. Bandido (this could be incredible)
> 
> AAA World Tag Team Champions FTR vs. Dragon Lee & Dralístico (do FTR drop another title?)
> 
> Sammy & Tay were supposed to defend their AAA mixed title (vs. Lady Shani & Octagon Jr. and Komander & Sexy Star) but couldn't turn up due to AEW shows. As such, apparently they will be stripped of the belts.


100% ftr is losing those belts


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol, Max is wild


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608323723907719169


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Twitter is saying Kota Ibushi and Shingo Takagi was at Dynamite last night 

here with Takeshita


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608315205641211906


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MFers tell stories with their shirts!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608320494935150594


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer suggesting AEW and AAA working relationship could be over after FTR dropped the belts (to a team with one guy who is signing with WWE, which TK apparently knew all about).

Tony Khan name-dropped CMLL a bit recently. They are a lot more traditional, less Americanized, but currently less mainstream major promotion than AAA. They run the famous Arena Mexico. However, if AEW did work with CMLL it'd bring the working agreements into perfect sync since NJPW works with CMLL but not AAA. Thus you could have a perfect mix of NJPW, AEW and CMLL on Forbidden Door shows without the politics that prevented Andrade vs. Ospreay and Lucha Brothers appearing last time.

CMLL has been pretty bad for a while focusing on older guys (many of their top stars were born in the 1960s, lol), but apparently are now putting the focus on a younger generation and improving a lot. I haven't seen anything from there recently, but watched Titan in NJPW and he's good.

The complications could be with Bandido, Fenix and Penta though. Will they want to work CMLL instead of AAA?



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Twitter is saying Kota Ibushi and Shingo Takagi was at Dynamite last night
> 
> here with Takeshita
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608315205641211906


If Shingo isn't in the New Japan Ranbo at Wrestle Kingdom, he could be on Dynamite next week because he's inexplicably not on the card otherwise. Booking Danielson vs. Shingo in Seattle would be awesome.


----------



## 3venflow

Will Ospreay told Fightful that his New Japan deal is up in 2024. At this time he has no plans to move and will hold contract talks next year.

I could imagine Tony Khan would be willing to throw a multi-million dollar contract at him, but has to be respectful of the working relationship with NJPW. Every time he's appeared in AEW, Ospreay has stolen the show and wow'd fans.

WWE would also love Ospreay but he has previously said he doesn't like the way they do pro wrestling and has had less than complimentary words.

He's an interesting one, a young guy with a bit of swagger/arrogance but who seems to prioritize his craft over the biggest contract. He still works RevPro shows even though he has no need to. I admire him for that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Meltzer suggesting AEW and AAA working relationship could be over after FTR dropped the belts (to a team with one guy who is signing with WWE, which TK apparently knew all about).
> 
> Tony Khan name-dropped CMLL a bit recently. They are a lot more traditional, less Americanized, but currently less mainstream major promotion than AAA. They run the famous Arena Mexico. However, if AEW did work with CMLL it'd bring the working agreements into perfect sync since NJPW works with CMLL but not AAA. Thus you could have a perfect mix of NJPW, AEW and CMLL on Forbidden Door shows without the politics that prevented Andrade vs. Ospreay and Lucha Brothers appearing last time.
> 
> CMLL has been pretty bad for a while focusing on older guys (many of their top stars were born in the 1960s, lol), but apparently are now putting the focus on a younger generation and improving a lot. I haven't seen anything from there recently, but watched Titan in NJPW and he's good.
> 
> The complications could be with Bandido, Fenix and Penta though. Will they want to work CMLL instead of AAA?
> 
> 
> 
> If Shingo isn't in the New Japan Ranbo at Wrestle Kingdom, he could be on Dynamite next week because he's inexplicably not on the card otherwise. Booking Danielson vs. Shingo in Seattle would be awesome.


danielson v shingo is a dream match for me


----------



## Scuba Steve

LifeInCattleClass said:


> danielson v shingo is a dream match for me


From DGUSA 2010


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Scuba Steve said:


> From DGUSA 2010


nooooo, i know it exists, but i don’t wantttt

XD

Danielson v Shingo like they both are now is the closest we’ll get to prime Danielson vs prime Benoit

Shingo reminds me of Benoit in so many ways….. except in 1 very specific way


----------



## Aedubya

3venflow said:


> Will Ospreay told Fightful that his New Japan deal is up in 2024. At this time he has no plans to move and will hold contract talks next year.
> 
> I could imagine Tony Khan would be willing to throw a multi-million dollar contract at him, but has to be respectful of the working relationship with NJPW. Every time he's appeared in AEW, Ospreay has stolen the show and wow'd fans.
> 
> WWE would also love Ospreay but he has previously said he doesn't like the way they do pro wrestling and has had less than complimentary words.
> 
> He's an interesting one, a young guy with a bit of swagger/arrogance but who seems to prioritize his craft over the biggest contract. He still works RevPro shows even though he has no need to. I admire him for that.


He's an absolute w#*ker of a man but incredible wrestler, the next great


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

On that mainstream shit


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608680825108983811


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*If you guys don't watch anything else from Queendom, I just need you to see Giulia vs Syuri. It's the greatest women's match of all time.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608513442885042176*


----------



## 3venflow

AAA apparently willing to give Omega their Mega Title back whenever he wants it, lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608813470115418113


----------



## 3venflow

Very interesting to see AEW/Tony Khan-owned ROH doing a spotlight on Dragon Lee on HonorClub now that he's signed with WWE. A pretty smart effort to get some curious WWE fans to sign up.

Apparently AEW did offer Dragon Lee a deal but he felt he'd have more TV time in WWE NXT, which is fair enough. If Bandido had chosen WWE, I think AEW would have gotten Dragon Lee. To be honest though, I'm surprised AEW didn't sign Dragon Lee a long time ago when WWE had no interest in him. TK is a big NJPW fan so will have seen Dragon Lee's best work of his career in NJPW against Hiromu, Shingo, Taiji and Ospreay a few years back. Not to mention Dragon Lee vs. Kenny Omega in AAA which won Mexican MOTY in 2019.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609049487091339264
Cris Cyborg may be at the LA show. She does have the date wrong though.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609534735025307649


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609595800224694272


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609595800224694272


It is awesome that he is selling it that much. He probably is also doing that because he is getting used to working a match with an eye patch.


----------



## Outlaw91

3venflow said:


> CMLL has been pretty bad for a while focusing on older guys (many of their top stars were born in the 1960s, lol), but apparently are now putting the focus on a younger generation and improving a lot. I haven't seen anything from there recently, but watched Titan in NJPW and he's good.


The only one born in the 60s who is still pushed pretty high is Atlantis but he's a legend, a big deal, a draw, a guy who can still wrestle and won a lot of masks.
They have a good generation of young or younger wrestlers like Angel de Oro, Niebla Roja, Soberano Jr, Atlantis Jr, Templario, Titan and even Gran Guerrero.
They also have some very good guys approaching 40 or in their 40s like Volador Jr, Mistico, El Terrible, Dragon Rojo Jr, Hechicero, Euforia, Stuka Jr.


----------



## Outlaw91

3venflow said:


> AAA apparently willing to give Omega their Mega Title back whenever he wants it, lol.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608813470115418113


Of course they are, they are nothing if AEW ends the relationship and guys like Penta and Fenix can't work for them anymore.
Garbage promotion with no star of their own other than El Hijo del Vikingo.


----------



## kingfunkel

Acclaimed dissed Jeff Jarrett and now Angle is catching strays. She's made a few tweets about Kurt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609780778032058369


----------



## Geeee

So I'm watching BTE and there are Santana and Ortiz shoes going on sale Jan 4, which means that Santana and Ortiz are still a thing? Wouldn't mind seeing them take the belts from The Acclaimed!


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Did they not do a 2022 recap video this year or did I just miss it?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yeah, santana and ortiz shoes on bte - def interesting


----------



## 3venflow

Kip Sabian and Penelope Ford are heading to DDT for their 2/18 Nagoya and 2/26 Korakuen Hall shows.

Always glad to see younger talents spread their wings. Begs the question, will they put the All-Atlantic Title on Kip, have him defend it in DDT, then air the match in America? I'd be down for a Kip reign, I think he's a bit underrated.

Takeshita dethroning him after he beats one of Takeshita's friends in DDT could be a nice storyline.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Kip Sabian and Penelope Ford are heading to DDT for their 2/18 Nagoya and 2/26 Korakuen Hall shows.
> 
> Always glad to see younger talents spread their wings. Begs the question, will they put the All-Atlantic Title on Kip, have him defend it in DDT, then air the match in America? I'd be down for a Kip reign, I think he's a bit underrated.
> 
> Takeshita dethroning him after he beats one of Takeshita's friends in DDT could be a nice storyline.
> 
> View attachment 147475


I was against the idea of Kip beating OC, but I could live with a transitional reign that gets the title on Takeshita. It would also be nice to have a title change at Battle of the Belts.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Prized Fighter said:


> I was against the idea of Kip beating OC, but I could live with a transitional reign that gets the title on Takeshita. It would also be nice to have a title change at Battle of the Belts.


Agree 100% here.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Kip sucks. Put one of the gazillion better people they've got on TV instead.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Well, cm punk hasn’t been Benoit’d


----------



## Not Lying

Can’t we have Darby/Joe promo like this in AEW instead of some of the crap they put on?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

well well


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610365929124233217


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well, cm punk hasn’t been Benoit’d


I was more surprised to see Jeff Hardy. I almost forgot he was in AEW and I think he's less likely to come back than Punk


----------



## Saintpat

Geeee said:


> I was more surprised to see Jeff Hardy. I almost forgot he was in AEW and I think he's less likely to come back than Punk


Give Tony some credit here: just because his dad’s a billionaire, he doesn’t throw away his toys when they break.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610694955210514432


----------



## Tell it like it is

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610694955210514432


Speaking of FTR

+10 stars for Yoshi hashi pinning FTR Bald


----------



## Scuba Steve

Tell it like it is said:


> Speaking of FTR
> 
> +10 stars for Yoshi hashi pinning FTR Bald


It really is as simple as FTR Hair doesn't do jobs in the Dome. Too big of a star for that. 😜


----------



## 3venflow

YOSHI-HASHI may be the most improved wrestler in the world over the past couple of years, so he deserved his spot in the sun. He lay down the Bucks on Rampage in July so this was just the Bucks AEW giving him a win back


----------



## 3venflow

Overshadowed on WK day, but Yuka Sakazaki had a really good (and violent) match with Miyu Yamashita in TJPW earlier.

Quite relevant because Yuka is due back in AEW for a spell this month and it looks like she may be bringing TJPW's top belt, the Princess of Princess Title. She's still on the AEW roster page but only appears in short spells now.

Same show had a good match between Miu Watanabe and Trish Adora. It's curious that Trish hasn't been used by AEW more as she's good by (available) women's standards and has an interesting background. One of the few top pre-hiatus ROH talents that hasn't been snapped up by WWE, AEW or IMPACT.


----------



## Outlaw91

Guys, check out the Dash on NJPW World,it is free and live and Omega is teaming with Okada in the main event!


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610989289688686594
We may be getting Omega vs Jeff Cobb for the NJPW US Title in AEW.

Cobb most recently worked ROH Final Battle. There were hints that the new ROH will include NJPW wrestlers as well. So, Cobb could be one of the wrestlers that leads that.


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny was eyeing Okada's title. Forbidden Door 2 main event?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611021713369894913


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just caught Omega / Kenny main event - what a sight to see

but the same thing irritated me that also did when njpw teamed Okada and Tanahasi - they were dominated for too long by the opponents

if ever there was to be a fan service 10-min sprint squash match, this was it - but it was 80% henare (lol) and cobb on offence

njpw sometimes gets fan service only half right


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm just going to leave these words of wisdom here:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320529334604599298*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Wonder how many "I was just working" texts Tony got.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Kenny's Ghost said:


> Wonder how many "I was just working" texts Tony got.


Andrade is probably on the phone right now giving his 5 step apology. "You know that whole punch thing, we cool right?"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> Andrade is probably on the phone right now giving his 5 step apology. "You know that whole punch thing, we cool right?"


he’s all like ‘Sammy! kemosabe! I work soft like pillow for you bro’


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he’s all like ‘Sammy! kemosabe! I work soft like pillow for you bro’


"You think I meant to hit you, yah, how you know?"


----------



## Lady Eastwood

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well well
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610365929124233217












LOOK IN MY EYYYYYES

WHAT DO YOU SEE

TWO PEOPLE RIGHT FROM DAY 1


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Eastwood said:


> View attachment 148324
> 
> 
> LOOK IN MY EYYYYYES
> 
> WHAT DO YOU SEE
> 
> TWO PEOPLE RIGHT FROM DAY 1


those eyes…. DEY KNOW! DEY SEEN SOME SHIT!


----------



## Scuba Steve

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610989289688686594
> We may be getting Omega vs Jeff Cobb for the NJPW US Title in AEW.
> 
> Cobb most recently worked ROH Final Battle. There were hints that the new ROH will include NJPW wrestlers as well. So, Cobb could be one of the wrestlers that leads that.


Kenny in his backstage comments also mentions Cobb. Says he will make it easy for him and to come find him then says "wait til my this (points to eye) heals up and I'll come find you".

So wouldn't surprise if that is happening at Battle in the Valley with the Kairi vs Mercedes match instead of AEW.

Starts at 8 mins


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Somehow i don’t feel annoyed

common Xero L


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601284259926671361
paging @5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ to LICC my ballz!


----------



## Lorromire

I do not appreciate being omitted from the crew of "it was a work since day 1" @LifeInCattleClass @Eastwood 

Why are you both scared of me and my Marko Stunt sex doll cuddle buddy


----------



## RiverFenix

For purpose of sale usually means bare bones cost cutting. I wonder if Prince Bonesaw will buy WWE.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Keep on hugging, Tony! And a big congrats!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611940055207092226


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

JasmineAEW said:


> Keep on hugging, Tony! And a big congrats!!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611940055207092226


dude is living his best life - part of 3 successful franchises


----------



## Aedubya

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude is living his best life - part of 3 successful franchises


FULL HAM are having a very good season so far has to be said - still a long way to go though


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> FULL HAM are having a very good season so far has to be said - still a long way to go though


can you explain to me how the FA cup works please and if they have a chance to win it?


----------



## 3venflow

The opponents for Great Muta, Sting & Darby Allin have been announced for what will be Muta's last ever match in that persona. They will face Hakushi, Naomichi Marufuji & AKIRA.

This will be Darby's first ever appearance in Japan. Sting worked there quite a lot in the late 80s to mid 90s, often doing major NJPW shows as a WCW representative. This will be his first match in Japan since September 1996 (Sting/Luger vs. Arn/Regal).


----------



## Saintpat

3venflow said:


> The opponents for Great Muta, Sting & Darby Allin have been announced for what will be Muta's last ever match in that persona. They will face Hakushi, Naomichi Marufuji & AKIRA.
> 
> This will be Darby's first ever appearance in Japan. Sting worked there quite a lot in the late 80s to mid 90s, often doing major NJPW shows as a WCW representative. This will be his first match in Japan since September 1996 (Sting/Luger vs. Arn/Regal).
> 
> View attachment 148665


Muta’s ‘retirement’ tour is going to last like 5 years isn’t it?


----------



## 3venflow

Saintpat said:


> Muta’s ‘retirement’ tour is going to last like 5 years isn’t it?


They've definitely been drawing it out since September to make some money. NOAH doesn't have the same size following as NJPW so it's probably been some good income for them. The show with him against Nakamura drew 9,500 fans. This is his last match as Muta for real, then he has one more match as Keiji Muto at the Tokyo Dome on 2/21.

If I was AEW, this is what I'd be doing for Sting if he's retiring soon. A retirement road to different cities promising a last look at The Icon.


----------



## 3venflow

It doesn't sound like KoR will be back any time soon.


----------



## JasmineAEW

3venflow said:


> It doesn't sound like KoR will be back any time soon.
> 
> View attachment 148716


That sucks, but his health and well being absolutely come first. I'm a huge Kyle O'Reilly fan, and I hope he has a complete recovery.


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> It doesn't sound like KoR will be back any time soon.
> 
> View attachment 148716


Wow that sounds rough. Hoping that he can get through all of these health issues successfully so he can get back to being himself.


----------



## 3venflow

The JAS made a shock appearance on day two of PWG's Best of Los Angeles 2023. They faced and defeated Jonathan Gresham/Evil Uno/SB KENTo/Michael Oku/Kevin Blackwood in the breather match before the BOLA final, which saw 'Speedball' Mike Bailey beat Konosuke Takeshita in 27:22.

Looked like a great night of wrestling and Jericho put over PWG on the mic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612340554125443073


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

No matter how many copies of BOLA 2023 Jericho sells for them they will STILL only do around ten shoes a year. They won’t be changing the DVD distribution as their only other revenue they make from the popular yearly BOLAs and the other shows.

Excalibur and his fellow financiers have a steady if not slightly stifling hand keeping PWG profitable..,enough to keep doing assumedly high quality shows ten to twelve times a year at most.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dark Order will forever be my bois


----------



## Scuba Steve

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dark Order will forever be my bois


I'm over here still mourning the loss of Peter's luscious locks.


----------



## JasmineAEW

“I feel, like, if you’re going to have a host, it should be Renee.”


----------

